# Previsão do Tempo e Alertas - Agosto 2008



## vitamos (30 Jul 2008 às 16:30)

Mais do mesmo...

Não anda um Verão lá muito surpreendente! Nem frio, nem calor, nem convecção de jeito... 

As temperaturas nos próximos dias subirão um pouco mas como disse o Mário talvez por pouco tempo. De qualquer forma ainda será provável um fim de semana de considerável canícula. E contas somadas 7 dias ligeiramente acima da média seguidos (previsivelmente) de algum arrefecimento.




http://wxmaps.org/pix/temp4.html

Quanto a animação eléctrica nada no horizonte... Se alguma coisa se retira nos mapas de precipitação é uma cópia de amanhã e sexta... o famoso irritante chuviscoa  norte do sistema M.E. (ou nem isso...) Haja surpresas, peço eu e acredito muitos de vocês 




http://wxmaps.org/pix/prec4.html


E assim segue este fado...




--------------------------
*Aviso MeteoPT.com*

*As análises, previsões ou alertas neste tópico são apenas a opinião dos utilizadores que as proferem e são da sua inteira responsabilidade. Não são previsões ou alertas de entidades oficiais, salvo indicação em contrário, não devendo portanto ser usadas como tal.
Para previsões e alertas oficiais, consulte sempre os produtos do Instituto de Meteorologia, Protecção Civil ou outras entidades com essa função.
*
--------------------------


----------



## psm (30 Jul 2008 às 16:37)

*Re: Previsão do Tempo e Alertas - Julho 2008*

O calor que vier ,só se for para o interior de Portugal ,porque na faixa costeira ocidental será de temperaturas amenas


----------



## miguel (30 Jul 2008 às 17:32)

*Re: Previsão do Tempo e Alertas - Julho 2008*

Bem eu pensava que os modelos tavam a tirar calor mas afinal ainda metem é mais   estas temperaturas que falei a  dias já estão por baixo do que pode ser do dia 1 até ao dia 5/6   e vão por mim com aquele tipo de temperaturas um dia já é muito difícil de se aguentar quanto mais 4 ou 5 dias  penso que o pessoal pode estar a subestimar o calor que pode vir para os dias 2/3/4 e 5  para mim a confirmar  vão ser os dias mais quentes do ano  seria bom que retirasse mas não estou a ver isso  iso a 850hpa 26 a 28 no interior é fogo e o Litoral não se fica a rir


----------



## Mário Barros (30 Jul 2008 às 17:41)

*Re: Previsão do Tempo e Alertas - Julho 2008*



miguel disse:


> Bem eu pensava que os modelos tavam a tirar calor mas afinal ainda metem é mais   estas temperaturas que falei a  dias já estão por baixo do que pode ser do dia 1 até ao dia 5/6   e vão por mim com aquele tipo de temperaturas um dia já é muito difícil de se aguentar quanto mais 4 ou 5 dias  penso que o pessoal pode estar a subestimar o calor que pode vir para os dias 2/3/4 e 5  para mim a confirmar  vão ser os dias mais quentes do ano  seria bom que retirasse mas não estou a ver isso  iso a 850hpa 26 a 28 no interior é fogo e o Litoral não se fica a rir



Sim, virá aí algum calor, no interior poderá mesmo ser extremo  mas, já no litoral não vejo assim muito calor devido há nortada  tirando claro nos sitíos abrigados como Setúbal  mas vamos ver o que os modelos ainda virão a ditar.


----------



## miguel (30 Jul 2008 às 17:51)

*Re: Previsão do Tempo e Alertas - Julho 2008*



Mário Barros disse:


> Sim, virá aí algum calor, no interior poderá mesmo ser extremo  mas, já no litoral não vejo assim muito calor devido há nortada  tirando claro nos sitíos abrigados como Setúbal  mas vamos ver o que os modelos ainda virão a ditar.



Mas mesmo a Nortada não a vejo muito forte tirando dia 1 e 2, não sei até que ponto poderá aliviar ou não  se nas próximas saídas não aumentar a nortada e retirar calor poderá ser complicado  O interior é que não tem hipótese!  mais de 40ºC e  nalguns pontos não muito longe dos 45ºC! isto tendo em conta os mapas de agora, não quer dizer que não retire até lá


----------



## psm (30 Jul 2008 às 18:21)

*Re: Previsão do Tempo e Alertas - Julho 2008*



miguel disse:


> Bem eu pensava que os modelos tavam a tirar calor mas afinal ainda metem é mais   estas temperaturas que falei a  dias já estão por baixo do que pode ser do dia 1 até ao dia 5/6   e vão por mim com aquele tipo de temperaturas um dia já é muito difícil de se aguentar quanto mais 4 ou 5 dias  penso que o pessoal pode estar a subestimar o calor que pode vir para os dias 2/3/4 e 5  para mim a confirmar  vão ser os dias mais quentes do ano  seria bom que retirasse mas não estou a ver isso  iso a 850hpa 26 a 28 no interior é fogo e o Litoral não se fica a rir





Com esta ultima saida do gfs para o litoral oeste,e tirando a zona a sul da arrabida e de sintra,não vejo temperaturas assim tão altas ,no interior sim ai vai ser complicado,pois á que ter em conta que o geopotencial(500 hp) não é assim tão alto.


----------



## miguel (30 Jul 2008 às 19:07)

*Re: Previsão do Tempo e Alertas - Julho 2008*



psm disse:


> Com esta ultima saida do gfs para o litoral oeste,e tirando a zona a sul da arrabida e de sintra,não vejo temperaturas assim tão altas ,no interior sim ai vai ser complicado,pois á que ter em conta que o geopotencial(500 hp) não é assim tão alto.



É pena é ser uma faixa tão estreita do nosso Pais pois o resto vai transpirar como ainda não transpirou este ano  e mesmo essa faixa vai ter calor apesar de não ser abrasador como no resto  seria bom que retirasse pois como está até aqui em Setúbal poderia ir aos 40ºC se o vento e humidade ajudarem a isso!!


----------



## algarvio1980 (30 Jul 2008 às 20:19)

*Re: Previsão do Tempo e Alertas - Julho 2008*

Eu não diria a 1ª semana de Agosto, mas sim a 1ª quinzena de Agosto pode ter no interior centro e sul, pode ser uma quinzena escaldante segundo a última saída do GFS. Noites tropicais no Algarve a partir do dia 1 de Agosto, até ao fim da previsão será uma constante, tirando 3 a 4 noites onde pode ficar entre tropical e não tropical.


----------



## psm (30 Jul 2008 às 21:00)

*Re: Previsão do Tempo e Alertas - Julho 2008*



algarvio1980 disse:


> Eu não diria a 1ª semana de Agosto, mas sim a 1ª quinzena de Agosto pode ter no interior centro e sul, pode ser uma quinzena escaldante segundo a última saída do GFS. Noites tropicais no Algarve a partir do dia 1 de Agosto, até ao fim da previsão será uma constante, tirando 3 a 4 noites onde pode ficar entre tropical e não tropical.





Isso é pelas previsões do gfs ,porque o ecmwf não é tão "radical" para o interior,mas para o Algarve concordo,isto visto por esta ultima run(12)


----------



## miguel (31 Jul 2008 às 14:47)

*Re: Previsão do Tempo e Alertas - Julho 2008*

Destaque para esta run das 06 para algum potencial convectivo na segunda feira dia torrido igualmente  a ver se a run das 12 repete a run calorosa de ontem


----------



## vitamos (31 Jul 2008 às 14:59)

*Re: Previsão do Tempo e Alertas - Julho 2008*



miguel disse:


> Destaque para esta run das 06 para algum potencial convectivo na segunda feira







Para já ainda é fraquinho, mas vamos lá ver! Tal como surgiu pode intensificar-se!


----------



## miguel (31 Jul 2008 às 17:26)

*Re: Previsão do Tempo e Alertas - Julho 2008*

A tosta vai se mantendo prevista para os dias 2, 3 , 4, e 5  segunda feira continua aberto a probabilidade de trovoadas no Interior Sul tempo quente já ninguem o tira veremos se se atingem records  meu palpite e não passa de um palpite meu! 30ºC a 35ºC no Norte e litoral Centro, 35ºC a 40ºC no interior centro e sul e localmente 42ºC a 44ºC no interior sul...claro que nalguns pontos do Litoral Norte e Centro poderá nem chegar aos 30ºc mas serão poucos locais esses :P


----------



## miguel (31 Jul 2008 às 17:44)

Não está nada mal:







e a 500hpa uma bolsa de -10 com iso 25 a 850hpa nada mau! bom choque 

500hpa







850hpa







Veremos no que dá


----------



## Mário Barros (1 Ago 2008 às 11:24)

Depois deste calorzinho, virá a frescura, acho todo este calor que para aí vem vai dar uma mudança de padrão


----------



## algarvio1980 (1 Ago 2008 às 12:50)

Deixo aqui a minha previsão para o Mês de Agosto: 

Mês com temperaturas na média ou abaixo da média e precipitação acima da média que deverá ocorrer na 2ª quinzena do mês.

Temperaturas: anomalia entre -0.5ºC e os 0.6ºC

Precipitação: 20 mm (Alentejo) e os 60 mm (Norte de Portugal)

O que dizem os modelos:

*Precipitação*:





*Temperatura*:









LaMéteo prevê um Agosto com a temperatura na média e um Agosto chuvoso, mas temos que ter noção que um mês de Agosto chuvoso não quer dizer que tenha chovido muito, porque neste mês a média é relativamente baixa.


----------



## Paulo H (1 Ago 2008 às 13:07)

Observando os gráficos de algarvio1980, penso que serão de esperar temperaturas normais para a época em Agosto, sendo que qualquer precipitação que ocorra, muito provavelmente trovoadas, será por si só significativa, pelo menos aqui no Interior onde é raro chover em Julho ou Agosto.

As perspectivas até ao fim do ano vão de encontro ao que eu esperava, são apenas probabilidades/tendências de cenários, é bom lembrar! Mas tendo eu uma temperatura média anual 0.80ºC superior ao normal neste momento, os gráficos levam-me a supor que os meses de Novembro e Dezembro serão secos, anticiclónicos levando a que a temperatura média esteja abaixo do normal, contrariando a média actual. Caso fossem meses chuvosos, seriam de esperar temperaturas mais amenas, pelo menos no interior.

Quero com isto dizer que, provavelmente terei uma anomalia na temperatura média anual próxima de 0.0ºC, ou no máximo entre +0.0ºC e +0.5ºC acima do normal, por aqui no final de ano.


----------



## Skizzo (1 Ago 2008 às 15:59)

ou seja, mais um mês mais parecido com o Outono. Nunca temos um mês de Verão à séria...


----------



## Chasing Thunder (2 Ago 2008 às 09:45)

Estão 4 Distritos de Portugal em alerta Amarelo devido ás temperaturas altas que são : Évora; Portalegre; Castelo Branco e a Guarda.


----------



## Mário Barros (2 Ago 2008 às 20:39)

Aqui na terra do vento, como como o nome sugere irá ter muito vento nos próximis dias e bem certinho 

Todo o litoral oeste irá sofrer do mesmo que por aqui, mas em alguns locais com menor intensidade


----------



## mauro miranda (2 Ago 2008 às 20:41)

Mário Barros disse:


> Aqui na terra do vento, como como o nome sugere irá ter muito vento nos próximis dias e bem certinho
> 
> Todo o litoral oeste irá sofrer do mesmo que por aqui, mas em alguns locais com menor intensidade



e a temperatura parece que vai voltar a descer consideravelmente para valores inferiores a 25ºC


----------



## psm (3 Ago 2008 às 08:55)

Nas ultimas runs(00),tanto ecmwf,como do gfs,estão bastante semelhantes a respeito de referirem-se para o litoral oeste de Portugal,dando ambos modelos sempre uma componente de N a NO e mantendo sempre fresco e ventoso com a tipica nortada,e quanto ao interior será quente e seco,e com os valores de temperatura na média,isto á que referir que o geopotencial não será muito elevado para os proximos  10 dias e sempre na média.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (3 Ago 2008 às 18:54)

com esta saida das 12h nos modelos do gfs talvez a partir do dia 7 o panorama mude ,a depessão que está neste no atlantico norte venha a influenciar o tempo com temparaturas mais frescas.quanto a chuva só se for no litoral,mais  para o fim de semana talvez se venha posicionar antc. a sul das ilhas británicas e que venha influenciar ainda mais o tempo aqui para a peninsula e europa no que toca a temparaturas e vento.vamos esperar pelos proximos capitulos


----------



## Brigantia (3 Ago 2008 às 23:36)

É verdade, o tempo deve refrescar um pouco a médio prazo.


----------



## Mário Barros (4 Ago 2008 às 11:23)

Penso que virá aí uma mudança de padrão, iremos assistir nos próximos dias a uma descida das temperaturas devido ao frio que vem de norte e ás ISO de 0  que já começam a acordar  penso que calor como este que passou já não volta mais, pois o calor será empurrado cada vez mais para sul.


----------



## vitamos (4 Ago 2008 às 11:39)

Mário Barros disse:


> Penso que virá aí uma mudança de padrão, iremos assistir nos próximos dias a uma descida das temperaturas



Sim Mário e já agora acrescento que a tendência de descida até se acentuou um pouco... Parece mesmo que este calor é coisa de hoje e... talvez um pouquinho amanhã


----------



## AnDré (4 Ago 2008 às 11:51)

vitamos disse:


> Parece mesmo que este calor é coisa de hoje e... talvez um pouquinho amanhã



Mas é um calor acentuado.
Grande parte do território nacional permanece pintado de alertas devido à persistência de temperatura máxima elevada.





Destaque também para o Alerta amarelo para o grupo central dos Açores, devido à possibilidade de precipitação forte para hoje à tarde.


----------



## vitamos (4 Ago 2008 às 11:59)

AnDré disse:


> Mas é um calor acentuado.
> Grande parte do território nacional permanece pintado de alertas devido à persistência de temperatura máxima elevada.



É verdade 

Não é demais lembrar o top previsto:

Évora e Beja - 39ºC
Castelo Branco e Portalegre - 38ºC

Localmente é dia para se atingirem "alguns 40ºC"!


----------



## psm (4 Ago 2008 às 20:18)

Será que vai ser este agosto que vai compensar o de 2003?
A razão desta pergunta: é que pelas previsões e sua tendencia do ecmwf, os proximos dias(10)e tirando o de amanhã, são para temperaturas bem frescas(abaixo da média) especialmente para o litoral oeste e com alguma chuva no dia 11 para o dia 12.


----------



## Skizzo (4 Ago 2008 às 21:02)

para compensar ja foi o Agosto do ano passado, mais parecia Abril...


----------



## psm (4 Ago 2008 às 21:32)

Skizzo disse:


> para compensar ja foi o Agosto do ano passado, mais parecia Abril...



Desculpa de te corrigir mas o ano passado e vendo as médias do porto no IM e porque é a tua cidade, até foi acima do normal,e não esquecer que o porto tem um clima temperado,que me desculpem este offtopic aqui.


----------



## Vince (5 Ago 2008 às 01:10)

Acho que ainda é cedo para despedidas do Verão.

Ensemble GFS Temp 850hPa para o centro do país. 







A média dos ensembles (cinzento) desce, sobe, desce, sobe, mas anda sempre de volta da normal de 30 anos (linha vermelha). 

E a partir de meados do mês ainda falta muito em termos de certezas inequivocas dos modelos, tudo é possível, como o próprio ensemble mostra com aquele spaghetti indeciso.


----------



## Skizzo (5 Ago 2008 às 09:14)

psm disse:


> Desculpa de te corrigir mas o ano passado e vendo as médias do porto no IM e porque é a tua cidade, até foi acima do normal,e não esquecer que o porto tem um clima temperado,que me desculpem este offtopic aqui.



pois mas o IM segue pedras Rubras, que não tem nada a ver com a cidade. Eu vou com o que registo aqui dentro da cidade, e Agosto 2007 foi um ano horrivel. Em 2003 registei temperaturas acima dos 40ºC.


----------



## psm (5 Ago 2008 às 09:20)

Volto a repetir o ano de 2003 é um ano anormal,e a média da tua cidade para agosto anda pelos 25º a 26ºe não esquecer o tipico de clima da cidade do porto(temperado atlantico),e os próximos dias é que vão andar abaixo da média,mas nada de anormal e com alguma chuva moderada no dia 12.
Até tem havido poucos nevoeiros,e que era o tipico.
Eu te aconselho a ir viver para a amareleja ou o algarve e trabalhar, e não estares em férias.


----------



## Vince (5 Ago 2008 às 09:51)

Vamos sempre parar à mesma conversa. O conceito de Verão para muitos está bastante marcado pelas canículas de alguns anos recentes. Mas o nosso Verão médio é de temperaturas máximas por exemplo em Julho ou Agosto de 26ºC no Porto ou 28ºC em Lisboa ou 30ºC no sotavento algarvio ou acima dos 32ºC no Alentejo. Temperaturas de 35ºC são acima da média e 40ºC são canículas, não são o nosso Verão normal.

Quando temos um Verão normal muitos acham que está mau e fresco e então se tivermos um Verão ligeiramente abaixo da média e com vento como agora temos acham que estamos no Outono, mas não é bem assim, há anos assim com mais vento. Além do mais o vento mais desagradável das últimas semanas é sobretudo um fenónomo do litoral ocidental, não do país, basta olhar para a miserável produção das nossas eólicas a nível nacional nesta altura:







Como já é habitual por exemplo a nossa comunicação social deturpar estas coisas ao qual se junta alguma falta de memória climatológica da população, cabe-nos a nós num forum como este insistirmos em informar convenientemente sobre estas coisas do que é normal ou anormal.


----------



## algarvio1980 (5 Ago 2008 às 12:34)

O que acontece é que tivemos o Verão de 2003 e 2004 anos anormais em termos de temperaturas, noites tropicais 3 a 4 vezes acima da média, foi anos excepcionalmente quentes. Este Verão tem tido temperaturas acima da média em Lisboa e Faro, Porto está na média não tem razões de queixa, Alentejo apresenta uma anomalia negativa de -0.5ºC e Bragança apresenta -1.0ºC em relação à média. 

Não estamos a arrefecer, estamos na média, o Verão ainda não acabou e lembrem-se que ainda temos Agosto, a 1ª quinzena de Setembro tem anos que é quente, e às vezes Outubro é quente.

Eu não sou adepto do muito calor, gosto de calor mas sem extremos, para quê que queremos temperaturas acima dos 35ºC a rondar os 40ºC, só se é para ver o país a arder, só se for para isso, e anos como 2003 e especialmente o ano de 2004, espero nunca mais voltar a assistir a Verões desses.


----------



## Mário Barros (5 Ago 2008 às 12:41)

algarvio1980 disse:


> O que acontece é que tivemos o Verão de 2003 e 2004 anos anormais em termos de temperaturas, noites tropicais 3 a 4 vezes acima da média, foi anos excepcionalmente quentes. Este Verão tem tido temperaturas acima da média em Lisboa e Faro, Porto está na média não tem razões de queixa, Alentejo apresenta uma anomalia negativa de -0.5ºC e Bragança apresenta -1.0ºC em relação à média.
> 
> Não estamos a arrefecer, estamos na média, o Verão ainda não acabou e lembrem-se que ainda temos Agosto, a 1ª quinzena de Setembro tem anos que é quente, e às vezes Outubro é quente.
> 
> Eu não sou adepto do muito calor, gosto de calor mas sem extremos, para quê que queremos temperaturas acima dos 35ºC a rondar os 40ºC, só se é para ver o país a arder, só se for para isso, e anos como 2003 e especialmente o ano de 2004, espero nunca mais voltar a assistir a Verões desses.





Se continuarmos na média nem quero imaginar o Inverno   este ano tem sido muito certinho esperemos que assim continue.

Por agora é a descida das temperaturas, e depois, logo se verá 





Instabilidade para o Norte do país a partir de dia 10


----------



## Skizzo (5 Ago 2008 às 13:27)

psm disse:


> Desculpa de te corrigir mas o ano passado e vendo as médias do porto no IM e porque é a tua cidade, até foi acima do normal,e não esquecer que o porto tem um clima temperado,que me desculpem este offtopic aqui.





psm disse:


> Volto a repetir o ano de 2003 é um ano anormal,e a média da tua cidade para agosto anda pelos 25º a 26ºe não esquecer o tipico de clima da cidade do porto(temperado atlantico),e os próximos dias é que vão andar abaixo da média,mas nada de anormal e com alguma chuva moderada no dia 12.
> Até tem havido poucos nevoeiros,e que era o tipico.
> Eu te aconselho a ir viver para a amareleja ou o algarve e trabalhar, e não estares em férias.



A cidade tem um clima mediterrânico-atlântico, ou seja, mediterrânico tipo csb, semelhante a São Francisco. A seca durante os meses de Verão classificam-na como tal.


----------



## AnDré (5 Ago 2008 às 15:18)

Skizzo disse:


> A cidade tem um clima mediterrânico-atlântico, ou seja, mediterrânico tipo csb, semelhante a São Francisco. A seca durante os meses de Verão classificam-na como tal.



Mas *Skizzo*, o Porto de clima mediterrâneo tem muito pouco.
E se tivermos em conta que meses secos são meses cuja precipitação é <50mm, então o Porto tem somente 2 meses secos, ao passo que São Francisco na Califórnia tem 7 meses secos.
E mesmo ao nível de temperatura, o Porto é mais quente no Verão que São Francisco. A não ser que não estejamos a falar do mesmo São Francisco.
Ah, e repara nos dias de chuva. É perfeitamente normal chover praticamente uma semana tanto no mês de Julho, como no mês de Agosto.
*
Porto:*




*
São Francisco, Califórnia:*





Quanto ao calor, isso é explicavel pela ilha de calor urbana. Provavelmente o calor que sentes é o calor artificial da cidade. Não quero com isto dizer que P.Rubras traduza as temperaturas que se verificam na cidade. É óbvio que não, uma vez que P.Rubras fica quase dentro do mar, e o Porto numa colina exposta a sul. Mas compara os valores com a estação de Vila Nova de Gaia! Parecem-me ser mais representativos da cidade.


----------



## JoãoDias (5 Ago 2008 às 18:59)

O Skizzo tem razão num ponto: as temperaturas de Pedras Rubras não representam nem pouco mais ou menos o valor real. É uma zona já relativamente próxima do mar, que sofre influência de nortadas, mesmo em dias onde no Porto ou em Gaia elas não existem de todo. Quase diria que Pedras Rubras representa mais o clima de Matosinhos ou Leça da Palmeira, e não o do Porto.

Vivo em Avintes, concelho de Vila Nova de Gaia, numa zona já mais rural, sem qualquer efeito de ilha urbana, e as diferenças de temperaturas são por vezes de mais de 5ºC em relação a Pedras Rubras. Por outro lado, a estação de V.N.Gaia já atinge valores muito mais próximos a estes. Diria que em termos de validade dos dados em relação às temperaturas que a população da área metropolitana do Porto realmente sente, existe um desfasamento bastante acentuado.


----------



## Agreste (5 Ago 2008 às 19:17)

Com mapas destes é caso para perguntar se estamos em Agosto ou em Janeiro! 






Pressões abaixo dos 1000 hpa no Golfo da Biscaia e menos de 980 hpa na Terra Nova!


----------



## Mário Barros (5 Ago 2008 às 20:24)

Sim de facto o numero de depressões tá a começar a aumentar  será que irá sobrar alguma coisa aqui para a terra do Afonso Henriques ??


----------



## nimboestrato (6 Ago 2008 às 03:40)

joaodias2008 disse:


> Quase diria que Pedras Rubras representa mais o clima de Matosinhos ou Leça da Palmeira, e não o do Porto... a estação de V.N.Gaia já atinge valores muito mais próximos ... Diria que em termos de validade dos dados em relação às temperaturas que a população da área metropolitana do Porto realmente sente, existe um desfasamento bastante acentuado.



Ora nem mais .
Mas acrescentaria :
Essa discrepância acentua-se quando a nortada não é muito intensa,como o verificado , nos últimos dias.
Quando ela é intensa ,forte, estrutural,
 ultrapassa Gaia, varre toda a Faixa Oeste e aí, Leça da Palmeira é quase tão igual a tanto litoral ainda que abrigado.
E este Verão normal,assim vai seguindo.
Algumas nortadas,não muito vigorosas,alguns calores,não persistentes,
nada de vagas dos ditos cujos e ninguém espera a  repetição da anormalidade de agosto de 2003,tão rara quanto  Fevereiro de 1956, no sentido oposto claro está ,quanto a temperaturas.
Depois destes calores extremos em terras do interior,volta agora a refrescar. 
Voltará no fim de semana algum calor e voltará lá prá semana mais frescos ventos do Oeste/Noroeste.
Este sobe e desce é que é normal.
E enquanto não houver uma zona de altas pressões consistente centrada nas ilhas britânicas,( a tendência segundo o GFS e ECWMF aponta precisamente para a continuação e até intensificação das baixas pressões sobre os pobres dos britânicos que esses sim, muitas vezes não têm Verão,
 continuarão  adiadas as noites de Leste,(de Verão) no litoral Oeste,as vagas de calor e/ou incêndios generalizados, o Verão extremo ,
continuará adiado  algum Verão em regiões fustigadas pela nortada e/ou  neblina/nevoeiro matinal.
Mas todo o Verão Ibérico tem sempre  um ou mais períodos duma consistente  circulação de Leste/Sueste .
Se na 1ª quinzena do presente mês tal cenário estará afastado,ainda queda um mês de Verão...Uma eternidade na Evolução...


----------



## Mário Barros (6 Ago 2008 às 12:22)

Agreste disse:


> Com mapas destes é caso para perguntar se estamos em Agosto ou em Janeiro!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Pelas ultimas saídas do ECM diria que essa foi um desvaneio do modelo 

Neste momento para essa data metem o AA a dominar o atlântico, tal cenário daria uma frescura aqui para a zona ui ui


----------



## miguel (6 Ago 2008 às 22:32)

Segunda  pode ser um bom dia para lavar a vista e ver chover nos locais que não a vem desde o final de Maio   MILAGRE!!!


----------



## ajrebelo (6 Ago 2008 às 22:42)

boas

já vejo chuva ao fundo dos modelos 






abraços


----------



## miguel (6 Ago 2008 às 22:44)

ajrebelo disse:


> boas
> 
> já vejo chuva ao fundo dos modelos
> 
> ...



É isso mesmo Rebelo  agora já sabes é fazer a dança da chuva todos os dias ao acordar e ao deitar


----------



## Chasing Thunder (7 Ago 2008 às 09:57)

Mas antes de vir a chuva ainda vamos ter o sabado quentinho com a temperatura a chegar aos 36ºC/ 37ºC no interior


----------



## squidward (7 Ago 2008 às 16:05)

eh lá, parece que vamos ter chuva


----------



## vitamos (7 Ago 2008 às 16:16)

squidward disse:


>



É verdade... Pela minha experiência o freemeteo parece basear-se muito nas runs do GFS das 0h... Ora pela última run há alguma precipitação. O timing e intensidade é que já não parece o mesmo, mas como digo só olhei para esta run 

Se o imageshack deixar eu ainda ilustro o que tou a dizer


----------



## Vince (7 Ago 2008 às 16:18)

vitamos disse:


> É verdade... Pela minha experiência o freemeteo parece basear-se muito nas runs do GFS das 0h... Ora pela última run há alguma precipitação. O timing e intensidade é que já não parece o mesmo, mas como digo só olhei para esta run
> 
> Se o imageshack deixar eu ainda ilustro o que tou a dizer



Eu tinha reparado que a run da meia noite de facto era baseada no membro mais molhado de todos no ensemble, a das 6z já tirou um bocado. O freemeteo ainda deve estar com a das 00z.


----------



## stormy (7 Ago 2008 às 20:05)

parece q  vem ai uma frente fria fraca no dia 12 mas penso q chuva só no norte e centro mesmo assim a pressao atmosferica vai chegar a 1010 hpa


----------



## Chasing Thunder (7 Ago 2008 às 20:22)

Alguêm me pode dizer se sempre é verdade que vém ai calor para sábado, é que eu fui ver no meteoblue a temperatura para sábado por isso é que no meu Post anterior meti esses valores mas alguem me pode confirmar isso se faz favor, é que eu não quero mentir


----------



## psm (7 Ago 2008 às 20:32)

O ecmwf a longo prazo estar a ter um devaneio dos grandes, dando na previsão a tendencia de muita chuva, e vento moderado a forte de sudoeste,só pode ser uma alucinação do modelo matemático

A explicação:
É uma depressão centrada no golfo da biscaia com uma pressão bastante baixa á superficie, e  para altura do ano em que estamos,no entanto á uma resalva o geopotencial não é assim tão baixo, mas isto é tudo fruto da corrente de jacto  passar por latitudes baixas ao que é normal, e com grande gradiente.


----------



## nimboestrato (8 Ago 2008 às 02:49)

psm disse:


> O ecmwf a longo prazo estar a ter um devaneio dos grandes, dando na previsão a tendencia de muita chuva, e vento moderado a forte de sudoeste,só pode ser uma alucinação do modelo matemático...



Pois é...são devaneios ,senhores ...
São devaneios...






Mas em 10 dias, todo o devaneio é possível.
Estes e os opostos.
Veja-se outro modelo (Gfs)para o mesmo dia.
Não será ele apesar de mais normal outro devaneio?






.

Em dez dias, toda esta vasta amplitude no expectável,é normal.
Dez dias são aqui nestas páginas,  uma Eternidade.
E o que é hoje para 10  dias é o oposto na actualização imediata no mesmo modelo.E há sobretudo, a esta distância,grande festança, muita  dança dos modelos.Ora agora dizes tu, ora agora digo eu.Mas a esta distância ? 
Bem sei que gostamos de  ver cada vez mais longe.
E nas duas últimas décadas cada vez temos ido mais além.
Mas  9, 10 dias é ainda um desbravar mal preparado na floresta meteo.
Há 40 anos víamos pouco mais que o dia seguinte.
Hoje, vemos sem dificuldade a volta do calor e céus limpos até sábado e já conseguimos ver que a partir de domingo virá de novo tempo cinzento ,alguma chuva pela certa a NW para o início da próxima semana (ou até já no finzinho de domigo) 
quiçá extensível a  regiões mais a sul ,já em carências efectivas,
lá para 2ª e 3ª feiras e depois, o aconselhável será ficar por aqui.
Há quem diga que a circulação oceânica continuará  e o Verão seguirá suave.
Outrossim ,outros dirão que continuará o sobe e desce e a partir de quarta-feira regressará a arisca,neste Verão, circulação de Leste e de novo Verão.
Já estamos a distanciar-mo-nos demasiado...


----------



## Chasing Thunder (8 Ago 2008 às 10:03)

O Meteoblue continua a prever  algum calor para amanhã no interior com a temperatura a rondar os 37ºC.
A respeito da chuva o GFS ontém previa chuva quase para todo o pais para segunda e terça  mas hoje já preve só chuva para o norte


----------



## vitamos (8 Ago 2008 às 10:37)

Chasing Thunder disse:


> A respeito da chuva o GFS ontém previa chuva quase para todo o pais para segunda e terça  mas hoje já preve só chuva para o norte



Norte do sistema Montejunto-Estrela! 





Mas vamos aguardar pela run que tá a sair


----------



## stormy (8 Ago 2008 às 10:58)

parece q dia 12 vamos ter vento moderado a forte de w e humidade ate 95% nos 700hpa 
de certeza q vai chover no norte e centro mesmo q pouco


----------



## stormy (8 Ago 2008 às 11:08)

vai ficar bem interessante em frança onde a frente fria vai chegar forte


----------



## vitamos (8 Ago 2008 às 11:13)

Ora é sempre a tirar água!


----------



## stormy (8 Ago 2008 às 11:29)

vitamos disse:


> Ora é sempre a tirar água!



mais vale pouco q nada s queres chuva vai para a inglaterra frança ou suiça onde devido aos alpes vai cair chuva forte .


----------



## Mário Barros (8 Ago 2008 às 12:03)

A depressão vai-se ficar pelo norte do nosso país e a Galiza


----------



## Mário Barros (9 Ago 2008 às 00:18)

já onde a festa nos modelos vai


----------



## stormy (9 Ago 2008 às 10:15)

parece q a partir de quarta o tempo vai aquecer e a nortada vai aumentar... nada de especial


----------



## meteo (9 Ago 2008 às 12:39)

stormy disse:


> parece q a partir de quarta o tempo vai aquecer e a nortada vai aumentar... nada de especial


não há hipótese de a partir de quarta vir o vento este,e o calor sem ou com pouca nortada ?


----------



## miguel (9 Ago 2008 às 13:01)

Aquece mas pouco


----------



## stormy (9 Ago 2008 às 13:14)

segundo o modelo ecmwf o vento vai estar de ne ou e mas os modelos por vezes exageram e eu acho q devido a relativa proximidade das linhas isobaricas o vento vai aumentar e rodar para n pelo menos no litoral embora no interior o vento possa ser mais fraco de ne ou e.
de qualquer maneira a temp vai subir e ha condiçoes para a formaçao de uma depressao termica no sul da peninsula 


ps: quando digo q o vento vai aumentar refiro-me a vento moderado com intensidade ate 40 kph principalmente á tarde 
o q é menos do q se tem registado ontem e hoje , quando o vento ultrapassou os 50 kph por exemplo em oeiras


----------



## Mário Barros (9 Ago 2008 às 20:32)

A frescurazinha vinda de norte irá atingir o seu pico entre dia 14 a 15  meu querido mês de Agosto


----------



## stormy (9 Ago 2008 às 21:18)

nem calor nem frio nem trovoadas nem chuva nem...nada!!!
ja vi a actualizaçao do ecmwf e afinal o tempo vai manter-se fresco no litoral e quente so no interior alentejano


----------



## Mário Barros (9 Ago 2008 às 21:38)

stormy disse:


> nem calor nem frio nem trovoadas nem chuva nem...nada!!!
> ja vi a actualizaçao do ecmwf e afinal o tempo vai manter-se fresco no litoral e quente so no interior alentejano



A instabilidade tem vindo a ser aumentada de saída para saída, agora quando é que se irão reunir as condições ideias é que vamos ver, ou melhor, esperar  não me parece que seje para tão cedo, a nortada não deixa que nada se forme.


----------



## stormy (9 Ago 2008 às 22:19)

a mslp vai manter-se abaixo dos 1020hpa e como se sabe é abaixo deste patamar que a probabilidade de precipitaçao/convecçao aumenta razoavelmente
mas é preciso ver que a temp vai estar baixa por volta dos 20-25 no litoral e 30-35 no interior o q nao favorece a formaçao de grandes celulas


----------



## nimboestrato (10 Ago 2008 às 03:48)

stormy disse:


> a mslp vai manter-se abaixo dos 1020hpa e como se sabe é abaixo deste patamar que a probabilidade de precipitaçao/convecçao aumenta razoavelmente
> mas é preciso ver que a temp vai estar baixa por volta dos 20-25 no litoral e 30-35 no interior o q nao favorece a formaçao de grandes celulas



temperatura baixa? 30º, 35º? para a formação de células convectivas?
Oh stormy !!! tem dó...
todos já vimos e assistimos fazendo um rewind no nosso historial de vida ,
a grandes trovoadas, a grandes convecções com temperaturas à superfície por volta dos 20º ou pouco mais. A questão não é a temperatura à superfície.
Para haver convecção consistente há que reunir uma série de factores que não será determinante a tempª à superfície.
já por aqui muito sobre isso foi falado.

Quanto ao que nos espera ,o Verão prossegue quase normal nas nortadas,
mas deficitário em circulação de Leste na Ibéria.
Até terça, sabíamos já que a circulação atlântica iria ganhar consistência.
Depositávamos esperanças para depois de terça em que pelo menos para uns dias , seria agora ou nunca, pegar ou largar, se instalasse o Anticiclone nas British ou a sueste, 
e embora lá, uns dias de Verão também no Litoral Oeste da Ibéria.
Mas parece que ainda não é para esta  semana que a dita cuja circulação se irá instalar.
Nos modelos , verifica-se que há uma amálgama de pequenos centros anticiclónicos e de depressões com os seus centros meio indefenidos
e variações profundas de actualização em actualização na suas localizações.
O vento leste vai de novo ser adiado.
Este "nem ser carne nem ser peixe" a partir de quarta, volta a dar e baralhar 
volta a adiar o Verão no litoral oeste.
Verão até agora sem histórias para contar e assim irá continuar.
E até a  chuva (que começa a fazer falta) prevista para 2ª e 3ª estará cada vez mais confinada ao extremo litoral norte (onde não fará tanta falta)e cada vez menos significativa.
Lá longe ,16, 17 , alguns  modelos (nem todos) acenam-nos com a tal circulação de Verão de lés(te) a lés(te)...
Trovoadas? Sim, ouvi falar.Disseram-me que em tempos, nesta altura aconteciam.
Sei que amanhã não será a véspera de tal dia,
 mas ainda falta mais de metade de Agosto...


----------



## stormy (10 Ago 2008 às 08:50)

nimboestrato disse:


> temperatura baixa? 30º, 35º? para a formação de células convectivas?
> Oh stormy !!! tem dó...
> todos já vimos e assistimos fazendo um rewind no nosso historial de vida ,
> a grandes trovoadas, a grandes convecções com temperaturas à superfície por volta dos 20º



eu sei , ate ja houve trovoadas com neve, mas quanto maior a t maior a energia da atmosfera e mais potentes as trovoadas 
o q eu quero sao trovoadas POTENTES nao quero uma com 2 trovoes 2 relampagos e 2 mm de acumulaçao!!!
eu previ 30-35 graus so no interior sul onde a instabilidade causada pela "frente fria" vai ser menor e trovoadas nem velas
no norte e centro o tempo vai arrefecer mto e no minho nao acharia estranho ver temp maximas de 18 ou 19 graus


----------



## stormy (10 Ago 2008 às 09:08)

gostaria q me informassem qual é a situaçao actual do indice de estabilidade de jefferson.


----------



## Mário Barros (10 Ago 2008 às 12:26)

Calor tremido, instabilidade a querer manifestar-se, depressões por perto, alguma nortada, assim andam os modelos   





Viva a crescente frescura do polo norte


----------



## stormy (10 Ago 2008 às 12:46)

Mário Barros disse:


> Calor tremido, instabilidade a querer manifestar-se, depressões por perto, alguma nortada, assim andam os modelos
> 
> 
> 
> ...



o q achas q vai acontecer se a t no polo for abaixo da media?
eu penso que poderá fortalecer a depressao da islandia devido a uma maior diferença entre a t das massas de ar
tem logica nao?


----------



## Mário Barros (10 Ago 2008 às 14:57)

stormy disse:


> o q achas q vai acontecer se a t no polo for abaixo da media?
> eu penso que poderá fortalecer a depressao da islandia devido a uma maior diferença entre a t das massas de ar
> tem logica nao?



Sim de certa forma isso poderá acontecer, mas tambem temos de ter muito em conta a NAO e o AA


----------



## nimboestrato (11 Ago 2008 às 06:26)

... e se em vez da especulação do Ártico mais frio que o normal, especulássemos só ,aqui neste tópico,
naquela especulação que já foi especulada pelos modelos(profissionais)?
É que sendo apenas para uma semana já me parece especulação.
Se adiantarmos semanas creio que será pura ficção.

Especulemos pois, mas só até à semana que vem:
-Segundo os nossos ilustres GFS e ECWMF ,a semana que ora começa vai continuar titubeante. 
Vão continuar as diferenças litoral norte/interior centro sul, irá chover algo a norte até terça de manhã,com possível regresso lá prá frente e quando tudo indicava que assim iríamos permanecer eis que a partir de 18/19 abrir-se-á 
uma porta de esperança para que haja verão em todo o lado .
A consistência e convergência dos especuladores profissionais é assinalável.
Veremos se vai haver confirmação desta tendência nas próximas especulações destes profissionais.
Não seria a 1ª vez, que a 2ª quinzena de Agosto revelar-se-ia  a  de excelência em todo um Verão...
Quanto às trovoadas, mas afinal o que é isso?
Dizem que por esta altura às vezes aparecem mas de tal,
eu continuo a não dar notícia...


----------



## stormy (11 Ago 2008 às 17:35)

nimboestrato disse:


> ... e se em vez da especulação do Ártico mais frio que o normal, especulássemos só ,aqui neste tópico,
> naquela especulação que já foi especulada pelos modelos(profissionais)?
> É que sendo apenas para uma semana já me parece especulação.
> Se adiantarmos semanas creio que será pura ficção.
> ...



eu acho q a NAO ta marada...
quando os modelos dizem q isto ou aquilo vem, isto ou aquilo acabam por ser 1 bela caca......... epa to frustrado....


----------



## psm (11 Ago 2008 às 18:04)

stormy disse:


> eu acho q a NAO ta marada...
> quando os modelos dizem q isto ou aquilo vem, isto ou aquilo acabam por ser 1 bela caca......... epa to frustrado....





Isto não tem só haver haver com NAO mas também como funciona ITCZ em particular no verão, e dos impulsos energéticos das monções na Asia ou na India (reparar nas imagens de vapor de agua no eumesat meteosat7 e 9 global) que vão afectar a Europa.


----------



## Vince (11 Ago 2008 às 19:05)

stormy disse:


> eu acho q a NAO ta marada...
> quando os modelos dizem q isto ou aquilo vem, isto ou aquilo acabam por ser 1 bela caca......... epa to frustrado....



Vamos manter este tópico dedicado apenas às previsões, modelos e alertas. 
De preferência com informação relevante. Desabafos e frustrações há muitos outros tópicos por aí, para clima de Portugal também há e linguagem com "caca" (sic) também não é propriamente relevante para o tema em questão não achas ? 


Voltando ao tema,
Também noto nos últimos dias alguma incerteza nos modelos ainda dentro do prazo em que já costuma haver alguma estabilidade/confidencialidade. 




psm disse:


> Isto não tem só haver haver com NAO mas também como funciona ITCZ em particular no verão, e dos impulsos energéticos das monções na Asia ou na India (reparar nas imagens de vapor de agua no eumesat meteosat7 e 9 global) que vão afectar a Europa.



Agora que falas nisso esta manhã tinha reparado num interessante bailado de baixas pressões que o GFS das 00z tinha cá posto fora. 

Uma animação curiosa com uma sequência de depressões tropicais fluindo de cabo verde para caraíbas e pequenas depressões fluindo dos Estados unidos/Canada para Portugal, tudo circundando elegantemente o AA. 







Se a actividade tropical é a normal para esta altura do ano, a sequência de baixas pressões a latitudes médias mais proximas de nós não é vulgar nesta altura mas também não é nenhuma raridade, a situação actual deve-se à posição e velocidade do jet, que a nós pouco nos afecta para além das nuvens e alguma chuva ou chuviscos mas aos britanicos e irlandeses já é um pouco mais chato. No sábado passado cairam 76.2mm no aeroporto de Dublin, máximo histórico do local para Agosto. 






De qualquer forma hoje as saídas posteriores suavizaram tudo isso, de 3 sistemas tropicais no sábado, um deles um furacão intenso, o GFS foi apagando tudo, e mesmo essa sequência de pequenas depressões já normalizou mais as coisas.

Mas isto para responder ao que disseste, obviamente que isto está tudo conectado, se o GFS passa de 3 possiveis ciclones tropicais e vai desfazendo tudo a seguir, tudo também vai mudando noutros lados. Nada que não aconteca imensas vezes nos modelos, há sempre alturas em que as coisas ficam mais confusas.


----------



## stormy (11 Ago 2008 às 20:05)

peço desculpa pelo desabafo.


----------



## Mário Barros (11 Ago 2008 às 21:52)

Houve uma mudança radical nos modelos  fresquito


----------



## Mário Barros (12 Ago 2008 às 13:27)

Nos próximos dias o norte irá "ver" umas ricas máximas e mínimas.


----------



## stormy (12 Ago 2008 às 13:50)

aposto q chegamos aos 5 graus em lamas de mouro
(q grande miseria !!!!!!)


----------



## miguel (12 Ago 2008 às 15:08)

Chuvinha boa no sábado(16) em especial  finalmente o meu pluviómetro vai funcionar quase 3 meses depois da ultima vez  assim espero!! depois volta o verão em força a partir do dia 18 e 19 e 20 puderam ser mesmo dias muito quentes!!veremos se se confirma...

Sábado dia 16 chuvinha boa 








Dia 19 calor





 

Dia 20 calor


----------



## stormy (12 Ago 2008 às 16:19)

miguel disse:


> Chuvinha boa no sábado(16) em especial  finalmente o meu pluviómetro vai funcionar quase 3 meses depois da ultima vez  assim espero!! depois volta o verão em força a partir do dia 18 e 19 e 20 puderam ser mesmo dias muito quentes!!veremos se se confirma...
> 
> Sábado dia 16 chuvinha boa
> 
> ...



bate certo com o q esperava, calor so para o final do mes.
acho q n deves lançar foguetes antes da festa e essa chuva q o gfs ta a prever deve d ir quase toda á vida (eu sou um pouco pessimista.....)


----------



## miguel (12 Ago 2008 às 16:26)

Eu já me contentava com um misero 1 mm de chuva  depois ainda vem os jornalistas dar a entender que não está a ser um verão seco, pois pois  só a porrada


----------



## meteo (12 Ago 2008 às 21:32)

boa noite a todos 
amnha de manha na costa ocidental,mais propriamente santa cruz-torres vedras já estara vento moderado,ou começará o dia com vento fraco ? obrigado


----------



## stormy (13 Ago 2008 às 10:13)

chuva.....so um pouqinho talvez 1 ou 2 mm no max 5mm no minho


----------



## Mário Barros (13 Ago 2008 às 12:41)

O calor foi quase todo ao chão  o pouco que ficou parece gelatina, e claro, a chuva xau xau boa noite retiraram alguma, ainda nós queremos trovoadas, o frio lá de cima é muito (atmosfera) não deixa nada passar, a humidade é muito pouca seca as nuvens


----------



## Vince (13 Ago 2008 às 13:01)

Mário Barros disse:


> O calor foi quase todo ao chão  o pouco que ficou parece gelatina, e claro, a chuva xau xau boa noite retiraram alguma, ainda nós queremos trovoadas, o frio lá de cima é muito (atmosfera) não deixa nada passar, a humidade é muito pouca seca as nuvens



Mário, um pouco menos de circo por favor, já sabes quais são as regras deste tópico.


----------



## stormy (13 Ago 2008 às 13:14)

Mário Barros disse:


> O calor foi quase todo ao chão  o pouco que ficou parece gelatina, e claro, a chuva xau xau boa noite retiraram alguma, ainda nós queremos trovoadas, o frio lá de cima é muito (atmosfera) não deixa nada passar, a humidade é muito pouca seca as nuvens



concordo plenamente!
isto ta uma seca......e la ta o GFS a mandar runs "áh...depois logo se vê........." , ou seja extremamente confusos.


----------



## Vince (13 Ago 2008 às 14:08)

O que é expectável para os próximos dias com esta mudança do Tempo:


*Temperaturas Máximas*










*Precipitação:*
A chuva chegaria com uma frente na madrugada de sábado e deverá afectar à partida apenas o norte e eventualmente o centro com menos intensidade. 
Talvez uma frente idêntica à de poucos dias atrás.


*ECMWF/IM*
Animação entre a madrugada de sábado e tarde de Domingo
Precipitação em 6 horas por frame








*GFS*
Animação entre a madrugada de sábado e tarde de Domingo
Precipitação em 6 horas por frame








Na madrugada/manhã de 2ªfeira chegaria uma outra frente também em princípio confinada ao norte mas como isso já é a demasiados dias de distância não vale a pena falar disso.


E o que se pode esperar para a próxima semana ? Regresso das temperaturas normais para a época ? Ou não ?
À partida sim, é isso que diz um ensembe do GFS apontado mais ou menos para o centro do país:






No entanto há alguma instabilidade nos modelos e como há membros que se mantem abaixo da média, pode acontecer o contrário. Os próximos dias mais frios também começaram a ser um ensaio no sábado passado de um membro isolado e acabou por ser esse a levar a avante contra a maioria do ensemble. 
Mas julgo que quando o Jet nos sair de cima regressará a estabilidade, quer ao tempo quer aos modelos. O Jet tão próximo cria bastante incertezas porque pequenas alterações neste tem consequências bastante ampliadas.


----------



## meteo (13 Ago 2008 às 14:59)

Hoje a 8 dias parece finalmente chegar o calor  Mas como ainda faltam muitos dias é melhor esperar ...


----------



## psm (13 Ago 2008 às 15:14)

meteo disse:


> Hoje a 8 dias parece finalmente chegar o calor  Mas como ainda faltam muitos dias é melhor esperar ...



E depende de que modelo que prevê o calor,pois ecmwf não dá calor mas sim muita nortada na run das (00)


----------



## miguel (13 Ago 2008 às 17:46)

Sábado a uns dias atrás seria o principal dia para se ver a chuva agora é alem de Sábado o dia de Domingo e madrugada de Segunda  A norte de Setubal vai dar para se registar 1mm a 5mm no extremo Norte poderá registar até 10mm a 15mm acomulados... a ver se tenho a sorte de registar 1mm  o calor para a semana continua a ser mostrado em particular para o Sul


----------



## miguel (13 Ago 2008 às 18:02)

Vamos lá sonhar um pouco:


----------



## Chasing Thunder (13 Ago 2008 às 18:14)

miguel disse:


> Vamos lá sonhar um pouco:



Pois era tão bom que elas viessem mas não acredito muito porque ainda falta muito tempo


----------



## psm (13 Ago 2008 às 20:18)

O ecmwf retirou nesta ultima run(12) muita da chuva que podia vir, e a longo prazo da previsão verifica-se uma situação de nortada intensa, a unica execpção poderá ser na próxima terça feira onde poderá haver uma ligeira subida de temperatura no litoral oeste.
Pode-se ver a discrepancia entre modelos a longo prazo ,o que é normal.


----------



## stormy (13 Ago 2008 às 20:19)

miguel disse:


> Vamos lá sonhar um pouco:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## TaviraMan (13 Ago 2008 às 20:45)

stormy disse:


> podem-me explicar este modelo?
> ainda sou pó novato....



Boas Stormy

Este modelo permite-te observar as regiões com maior probabilidade de potencial convectivo. Quanto mais negativo o valor ou mais laranja, maior será a probabilidade de ocorrer fenómenos associados à convecção (trovoadas, aguaceiros, etc)

Fica bem


----------



## algarvio1980 (13 Ago 2008 às 20:53)

miguel disse:


> Vamos lá sonhar um pouco:



Esta imagem faz lembrar o mês de Agosto do ano passado, só falta a precipitação, e está perfeita.


----------



## miguel (13 Ago 2008 às 21:02)

Agora é ir acompanhando qual a tendência  mas para já uma coisa é certa a chuvinha ainda que pouca para este fim de semana onde apenas se safa o baixo Alentejo e Algarve


----------



## Vince (13 Ago 2008 às 23:04)

stormy disse:


> podem-me explicar este modelo?
> ainda sou pó novato....




Esse mapa mostra o CAPE (Convective available potential energy ) e o LI (Lifted Index). 
Muito resumidamente o primeiro mede a energia disponível numa parcela de ar e o segundo é um indice de instabilidade do ar, se for positivo a atmosfera é estável, o ar não sobe, se for negativo a atmosfera é instável, bom para as trovoadas. Para ficares por dentro do tipo de valores e o seu significado dá uma olhadela neste texto em espanhol:
http://www.tiemposevero.com/ver-reportaje.php?id=96


Isto é a parte fácil, mas uma vez existindo CAPE isso pode não significar que haja trovoadas, muitas vezes há CAPE e LI e não se passa nada, ou pelo contrário, às vezes há valores modestos e ocorrem trovoadas.

Para além do CAPE é preciso ver a humidade prevista e como ela está distribuida na atmosfera. Para trovoadas interessa-nos muita humidade, pois ao contrário do que tinhas referido há dias, a maior parte da energia não vem do calor mas da humidade, o ar saturado e instável ao subir condensa e liberta energia na forma de calor. O ar quando sobe arrefece, mas o arrefecimento do ar saturado é mais lento que o envolvente continuando a subir. Quanto mais instável estiver mais rápido sobe, numa trovoada intensa o ar pode subir até  velocidades de 150 ou mais km/h. É tanto mais extrema quanto maior for a velocidade vertical.

O calor também é muito importante, o ar quente retêm mais vapor de água que o frio, mas precisa de ter humidade, quanto mais humida e quente estiver a parcela de ar que subir melhor, mas não é a temperatura à superficie num dado momento e local que define tudo, mas sim a diferença da temperatura de uma parcela de ar em relação à que a rodeia, daí que seja pouco relevante estarem 30 ou 40º, interessa é a diferença da temperatura de uma determinada parcela de ar em relação ao ar que está por exemplo acima dela, daí é que vem a instabilidade do ar. Quanto maior for o gradiente térmico vertical em relação ao gradiente adiabático. mais instabilidade há. Por norma a única limitação se não estou em erro é do ponto de orvalho estar pelo menos a 12,5ºC, embora em situações muito específicas haja trovoadas até com neve que tem a ver com aquilo que se chama trovoadas elevadas, tudo ocorre em niveis mais altos do que as trovoadas banais. A pressão atmosférica como referiste há dias não tem grande interesse neste assunto.


Mas para além de ter que haver muita humidade, também interessa o modo como ela está distribuida. Precisamos de humidade nos niveis mais baixos da atmosfera, mas atenção, não é apenas a humidade que temos à superficie, é a humidade mais ou menos até aos 700hPa. Normalmente vemos a humidade para trovoadas nos modelos num mapa de 700hpa, aqui por exemplo nestes outputs do GFS onde diz "700 hPa relative Feuchte", humidade relativa aos 700hPa:
http://www.wetter3.de/animation.html

São mapas destes, este por exemplo mostra a humidade prevista aos 700hPa para hoje à meia noite:







Este mapa é prático e rápido, mas por vezes engana pois pode haver por acaso humidade aí e não existir mais abaixo, ou até existir humidade mais do que suficiente para trovoadas um pouco mais abaixo e nos 700hPa por coincidência não.

Podemos por exemplo ver como está atmosfera na realidade, recorrendo às sondagens, só que em Portugal só há uma diária, em Lisboa e Funchal pelo meio dia, podes consultá-las aqui:
http://weather.uwyo.edu/upperair/sounding.html

Sempre é uma ajuda embora se for muito longe destes locais torna-se irrelevante e conforme o dinamismo da atmosfera em pouco tempo estará desactualizado e de pouco ou nada serve. Às vezes dá uma ajuda, eu costumo usá-las para confrontar a situação real com a prevista em Lisboa e perceber se o modelo pelo menos nesse local está certo, o que geralmente já é um indicio positivo de que noutros locais não estará muito errado.

A alternativa é recorrer aos modelos e traçar um perfil vertical da atmosfera, uma especie de sondagem virtual sobre o que eles estão a prever para determinado local e hora. Mas como tudo em previsões de modelos, são faliveis e podem estar a fazer uma previsão mesmo de curto prazo e depois na realidade a atmosfera não ter as características que previam. 
Esse tipo de diagrama chama-se Skew-T e há muita informação na Net a ensinar como interpetá-los.

Por exemplo este é a previsão para a data e hora do mapa que o Miguel pôs, apontado algures no mar a sul do Algarve:






Quem saiba interpretar este diagrama vê que há uma boa camada de humidade abaixo dos 700hPa, fazendo as contas, o ar tem cerca de 55-60% de HR, não é fabuloso mas também não é nada mau. Quanto mais proximas estiveram as linhas verde (ponto de orvalho/condensação) da linha vermelha (temperatura) abaixo dos 700hPa melhor. Se as linhas estivessem mais próximas seria muito melhor pois teriamos uma atmosfera muito mais saturada, mais energia disponível para a trovoada.

Comparativamente podes olhar por exemplo para a sondagem de Lisboa feita hoje ao meio dia:






Neste diagrama vemos que para além de alguma humidade à superficie, temos uma inversão nos 900 hPa com o ar muito mais seco, mas 900 hPa é baixo, em termos de humidade disponível torna-se muito curto se por acaso existissem condições para uma trovoada (que não existem).


Depois há os pormenores que fazem muita diferença, por exemplo o ideal para uma valente explosão convectiva é teres uma inversão térmica acima desta camada de humidade e se o ar aí estiver mais seco melhor. Daí aquilo que disse mais acima, não basta ter humidade também interessa ver como está distribuida.

Se tivermos uma parcela de ar abaixo dos 700hpa (ou um pouco acima ou um pouco abaixo) e se existir uma inversão térmica com ar seco por cima do ar humido, quente e instável,  este último fica aprisionado. Mas nalgum local para onde evolua esta parcela de ar vai acabar por dar-se uma ruptura e o resultado é como se abrisses uma garrafa de champanhe depois de a abanares. O problema é saber aonde e quando vai saltar a rolha da garrafa, falo disso mais abaixo.

Para exemplificar o que disse podes ver este Skew-T com a tal inversão térmica e ar seco a servir de tampão ao ar saturado abaixo dos 700hPa:













Para finalizar, ainda não acabou, não basta ter CAPE, humidade e instabilidade, falta o mecanismo de disparo. Tem que haver sempre qualquer coisa que a certa altura faça com que os acontecimentos se precipitem. 

Pode ser o próprio ar só por si que adquire as caracteristicas necessárias, ou fenónomos convergência à superficie, pode ser uma coisa tão simples como uma pequena elevação no terreno (convergência orográfica) ou por exemplo induzida por uma frente ou até uma mesofrente de outra trovoada, ou uma advecção de ar nos niveis baixos, convergência de ventos de direcção distintas que forçam o ar a subir, etc,etc, ou seja, qualquer coisa que force o ar a certa altura a subir um pouco e a precipitar os acontecimentos. Em teoria até pode ser uma mera borboleta a gota que faz transbordar o copo. 

Esta é a parte mais dificil nas trovoadas e por isso são tão lixadas de prever onde vão ocorrer. Há algumas ajudas, desde informação dos modelos que prevêm zonas de convergência, etc.


Para além disso tudo tens coisas importantes como o windshear ou a divergência nos niveis altos. O windshear também dá para ficarmos com uma ideia dele no skew-T, do lado direito dos diagramas ou recorrendo a modelos para isso. Para haver uma boa trovoada tem que haver windshear. É pelo windshear que sabemos se ela à partida será curta, se será uni ou multicelular ou até uma supercelula.


A meteorologia convectiva é um mundo, é preciso estudar bastante, mas a partir dos skew-T's ou de modelos especializados é possível prever bastante, até variados fenónomos como a ocorrência de granizo e o tamanho dele, as rajadas de vento, downburt's, tornados, SCM's, etc,etc. 

Mas mesmo quem saiba imenso disto tudo muitas vezes falha as previsões, pois depende-se sempre bastante dos modelos, e é impossível os modelos preverem com exactidão o estado da atmosfera. A única forma seria termos sondagens em todo o lado e a todas as horas, mas isso ainda mais impossível é 


Por último, o mapa que o Miguel pôs não tem grande interesse, é uma previsão a 348 horas, é pura ficção ainda para mais nas trovoadas. Muitas vezes nem a saída umas horas antes é fiável dada a complexidade de condições que tem que estar conjugadas para se dar uma trovoada num determinado local.
Ele só pôs porque nesses dias o GFS previa finalmente o Jet a estrangular a SW do país (uma boa localização) e a formar uma depressão em altura que são optimas para as trovoadas por causa do tal gradiente térmico que falei mais acima. E há imensos meses que nós não vemos nada disto, resta o consolo de olhar para o mapa mesmo a 348 horas.


----------



## ajrebelo (13 Ago 2008 às 23:08)

boas

Alagerve  hihi    , não pode vir uma chuvinha que  eles já nem escrever sabem 

que belo post Vince não serás tu o nosso novo AA  

mais uma boa noticia,  o estofex  já marca  alguma coisa, mas apenas no norte  






passado não sei quantos dias temos de novo uma linha amarela em cima do nosso canto.

abraços


----------



## miguel (13 Ago 2008 às 23:19)

ajrebelo disse:


> boas
> 
> Alagerve  hihi    , não pode vir uma chuvinha que  eles já nem escrever sabem
> 
> ...





Epá não perdes uma sempre com o radar ligado


----------



## Vince (13 Ago 2008 às 23:22)

Quando fizerem citações, evitem repetir as imagens na citação pois torna a página desnecessáriamente mais pesada e a leitura mais dificil.

Gracias


----------



## TaviraMan (13 Ago 2008 às 23:40)

Excelente post Vince Também me ajudaste a conhecer melhor o sistema das trovoadas, mas o que à mais tempo gostava de conhecer eram esses diagramas que explicaste aí, no IM conhecidos por Tefigramas. Eu não percebia nada desse esquema e assim fiquei com umas noções

Excelente


Ah, e quanto às imagens nas citações, não volta a acontecer


----------



## psm (13 Ago 2008 às 23:44)

TaviraMan disse:


> Excelente post Vince Também me ajudaste a conhecer melhor o sistema das trovoadas, mas o que à mais tempo gostava de conhecer eram esses diagramas que explicaste aí, no IM conhecidos por Tefigramas. Eu não percebia nada desse esquema e assim fiquei com umas noções
> 
> Excelente





Só é pena porem os numeros tão pequenos.
Exelente post Vince.





E como o vince mencionou 348 horas, é para sonhar.


----------



## miguel (13 Ago 2008 às 23:57)

Belo post Vince!! 

Sim por isso mesmo é que escrevi sonho no meu post  mas é preciso ir acompanhando a tendência e se virem nesta run apenas muda a localização  agora é para Este  enfim no meio de tanta pasmaceira temos de ir olhando para alguma coisa  e é um sonho que não é nada impossivel


----------



## psm (14 Ago 2008 às 08:46)

Volta a falhar a sintonia das previsões a longo prazo entre modelos nesta ultima run,o que é prefeitamente normal, enquanto uma dá subida acentuada da temperatura a partir do dia 20,para a generalidade do território de portugal continental, e com nortada quente para o fim do dia  na costa ocidental ,isto na previsão GFS,no entanto no outro modelo de previsão (ECMWF)temos a continuação da nortada moderada a forte, e fresca na costa ocidental e no interior com as temperaturas médias para a epoca do ano, isto tem como causa a interpetação do geopotencial dos 500 hp de estar com valores dentro da média 5840,pois no GFS esses valores são mais altos andando em média pelos 5880 o que se vai refletir em superficie.
Estes valores são referencia para Lisboa.

No meu modo de interpetar estas 2 situações e atendendo ao padrão que se tem mantido acho que vai prevalecer o ECMWF


----------



## stormy (14 Ago 2008 às 10:25)

Vince disse:


> Esse mapa mostra o CAPE (Convective available potential energy ) e o LI (Lifted Index).
> 
> 
> ...



mto mto obrigado 
olha quando se ve o mapa do "700 hpa verticalblew" do GFS a convecçao esta assinalada pelo valor positivo ou negativo??


----------



## Vince (14 Ago 2008 às 11:35)

stormy disse:


> mto mto obrigado
> olha quando se ve o mapa do "700 hpa verticalblew" do GFS a convecçao esta assinalada pelo valor positivo ou negativo??



O mapa 700 hpa Verticalblew do gfs do wetterzentrale é mais um para juntar à colecção dos muitos mapas para onde se pode olhar. Não confundir com o da humidade relativa aos 700hPa (relative feuchte) falado anteriormente. 
Este mapa indica o movimento vertical do ar na atmosfera, quer o ar que sobe (por variadas causas muito resumidamente explicadas no outro post) quer o ar que desce.  Pelo que anteriormente expliquei é fácil perceber que este mapa também é importante.

Em relação à tua pergunta, o ar que sobe são os valores negativos nestes mapas do WZ. Noutros outputs a escala podem ser os positivos mas na legenda indicam então o sinal negativo. É negativo porque tem a ver com a pressão, a pressão desce com a altitude.

Movimento ascendente: AmareloVermelhoVioleta
Movimento descendente: Verdeazulvioleta

Em relação ao ar que sobe, não significa directamente convecção, significa que o ar sobe, é claro que quando sobe satura o que acaba por mostrar indirectamente a convecção, mas não esquecer que é preciso humidade. Se não estou em erro, por exemplo um valor de -5 a precipitação deve estar presente ou iminente e um valor de  -10 é um indicativo de trovoadas.

De realçar que este mapa pode tornar-se confuso para quem não entenda toda a fisica por detrás disto tudo devido à proximidade do que sobe e desce e ao dinamismo de tudo ao longo das horas. É preciso não esquecer que quando o ar sobe tem que estar também a descer em qualquer lado e numa trovoada isso acontece até dentro da mesma célula. A forma como o ar desce, a velocidade dele e se é concentrado numa pequena area ou é por uma area extensa também tem implicações no tipo de efeitos que uma trovoada provoca.

E claro, nunca esquecer que estamos a falar de modelos. Os mapas não representam *nunca* a realidade da atmosfera porque é impossível. A 1ª regra para saber usar modelos é ter a consciência que eles nunca estão certos, eles dão-nos umas pistas, que para determinados fenónomos são suficientes com elevado grau de confidencialidade, para outros fenónomos complexos pequenas diferenças tem grandes implicações.


----------



## stormy (14 Ago 2008 às 11:51)

> De realçar que este mapa pode tornar-se confuso para quem não entenda toda a fisica por detrás disto tudo devido à proximidade do que sobe e desce e ao dinamismo de tudo ao longo das horas. É preciso não esquecer que quando o ar sobe tem que estar também a descer em qualquer lado e numa trovoada isso acontece até dentro da mesma célula. A forma como o ar desce, a velocidade dele e se é concentrado numa pequena area ou é por uma area extensa também tem implicações no tipo de efeitos que uma trovoada provoca.



eu to no 11 ano por isso entendo de fisica (tenho 18 a fisico quimica ) podes fazer explicaçoes mais complexas pq o q eu n entender pergunto-te.


----------



## stormy (14 Ago 2008 às 11:52)

mto obrigada


----------



## Daniel Vilão (14 Ago 2008 às 12:14)

stormy disse:


> eu to no 11 ano por isso entendo de fisica (tenho 18 a fisico quimica ) podes fazer explicaçoes mais complexas pq o q eu n entender pergunto-te.



Já agora, um segundo é a duração de 1.173.500.000 períodos da radiação correspondente à transição entre os dois níveis hiperfinos do estado fundamental do átomo de césio 133.
Nunca mais esqueci esta frase desde que um dos administradores do fórum a proferiu.


----------



## psm (14 Ago 2008 às 12:30)

Vince disse:


> O mapa 700 hpa Verticalblew do gfs do wetterzentrale é mais um para juntar à colecção dos muitos mapas para onde se pode olhar. Não confundir com o da humidade aos 700hPa.
> Este mapa indica o movimento vertical do ar na atmosfera, quer o ar que sobe (por variadas causas muito resumidamente explicadas no outro post) quer o ar que desce.  Pelo que anteriormente expliquei é fácil perceber que este mapa também é importante.
> 
> Em relação à tua pergunta, o ar que sobe são os valores negativos nestes mapas do WZ. Noutros outputs a escala podem ser os positivos mas na legenda indicam então o sinal negativo. É negativo porque tem a ver com a pressão, a pressão desce com a altitude.
> ...





É só dar uma achega, os mapas de 700hp no GFS são muito confusos(as cores),na minha opinião o modelo mais simples de ver as convergencias ou divergencias (velocidade de vortice) será o FNMOC ,e nestes mapas são muito bons para ver a energia que está numa frente fria em aproximação.
No entanto tem que se comparar todos e tirar dai as conclusões 

É pena o ECMWF não ter a previsão das(06) disponivel ao publico para a comparar com o GFS pois este acentuou a tendencia para grande aumento de calor a partir do dia 20.


----------



## Vince (14 Ago 2008 às 12:36)

psm disse:


> É só dar uma achega, os mapas de 700hp no GFS são muito confusos(as cores),na minha opinião o modelo mais simples de ver as convergencias ou divergencias (velocidade de vortice) será o FNMOC ,e nestes mapas são muito bons para ver a energia que está numa frente fria em aproximação.
> No entanto tem que se comparar todos e tirar dai as conclusões
> 
> É pena o ECMWF não ter a previsão das(06) disponivel ao publico para a comparar com o GFS pois este acentuou a tendencia para grande aumento de calor a partir do dia 20.




E em nowcasting para além de previsões temos a análise de ventos do CMISS, pois mostra a realidade embora apenas de 3 em 3 horas, indicando o windshear, convergência, divergência, etc:

http://cimss.ssec.wisc.edu/tropic/real-time/europe/winds/wm7shr.html


----------



## stormy (14 Ago 2008 às 13:08)

Vince disse:


> E em nowcasting para além de previsões temos a análise de ventos do CMISS, pois mostra a realidade embora apenas de 3 em 3 horas, indicando o windshear, convergência, divergência, etc:
> 
> http://cimss.ssec.wisc.edu/tropic/real-time/europe/winds/wm7shr.html



em qé q consiste o wind shear? e a vorticidade??


----------



## Vince (14 Ago 2008 às 13:17)

stormy disse:


> em qé q consiste o wind shear? e a vorticidade??



Uma explicação detalhada fica para um dos próximos dias, hoje não tenho muito tempo disponível. Mas sobre o windshear há pouco tempo atrás falei qualquer coisa neste tópico: http://www.meteopt.com/forum/tempo-...racoes-atlantico-2008-a-1877-4.html#post78058

Sobre a vorticidade depois explico melhor, mas dentro deste contexto que temos falado é um dos vários processos que leva o ar a ascender ou a descender. A vorticidade é a rotação do ar, se for no sentido ciclónico é vorticidade positiva, se for anti-ciclonico é negativa. Se quiseres ir adiantando podes procurar na Net por PVA (Positive vorticity advection) e se fores aos modelos GFS do wetter3 vês que está lá um mapa chamado "Vorticityadvektion", é mais um para juntar à grande colecção dos mapas úteis na previsão de trovoadas  Neste caso em termos de valores deste mapa interessa-nos a vorticidade positiva pois provoca divergência nos niveis altos levando o ar a ascender para ocupar o lugar do ar que diverge no topo.





stormy disse:


> eu to no 11 ano por isso entendo de fisica (tenho 18 a fisico quimica ) podes fazer explicaçoes mais complexas pq o q eu n entender pergunto-te.




Os meus conhecimentos de fisica são muito limitados, já lá vão muitos anos em que tive que estudar fisica. Tudo isto mete fisica e quem esteja à vontade nessa área e com boas bases percebe tudo de forma muito mais natural e eu tenho alguma dificuldade em entender certas coisas mas com paciência depois tudo se vai tornando mais claro. 

O que tenho reparado é que a Meteorologia é uma area que a nivel de ensino poderia tornar disciplinas de Fisica muito mais interessantes para os estudantes pois a maioria das vezes as pessoas não gostam de determinadas áreas como a Matemática ou Fisica devido à abstracção. E a meteorologia é uma boa ponte entre a abstracção e a realidade pois mostra-nos como as equações da fisica nos rodeiam por todo o lado mesmo olhando para uma pequena nuvem a formar-se. Porque é que ela se formou, que temperatura está, a que altitude está a base, porque é que começou a chover, a trovejar, etc,etc, tudo isso calcula-se facilmente recorrendo a formulas e tudo se torna muito mais divertido de aprender. O ensino muitas vezes falha porque ou o sistema ou os professores não conseguem fazer essa ponte para o lado divertido da ciência.

No caso dos mapas claro que se pode esquecer a Fisica e olhar só para os bonecos e as cores. Mas isso quanto a mim não é uma forma adequada de aprender, porque por exemplo no caso das trovoadas a conjugação de factores é muita e não existe uma receita única para cozinhar uma trovoada, só quem percebe realmente os diversos processos e o seu significado consegue depois balancear toda a informação que tem e perceber o que pode ou não acontecer.


----------



## miguel (14 Ago 2008 às 16:08)

Bem nesta run das 06 seria a loucura do calor extremo a partir de 20 até ao final da previsão  deve tirar!! mas alem do calor mostra boa energia no ar  ai é que já acredito


----------



## psm (14 Ago 2008 às 16:17)

miguel disse:


> Bem nesta run das 06 seria a loucura do calor extremo a partir de 20 até ao final da previsão  deve tirar!! mas alem do calor mostra boa energia no ar  ai é que já acredito





Quando postei tinha dito que queria ver a outra previsão(ecmwf) para comparar,pois o gfs tem variado muito a longo prazo, tirando estas ultimas 3 runs que se tem mantido consistentes.


----------



## Mário Barros (14 Ago 2008 às 17:07)

Parece que após toda esta "maluqueira" meteorológica reinará a paz (estabilidade)  durante alguns dias, e quem sabe com ela virá algum calor mas nada de mais  os modelos ainda estão a modelar a situação, provavelmente iremos entrar em Setembro com calor ehehe.


----------



## Vince (14 Ago 2008 às 17:25)

miguel disse:


> Bem nesta run das 06 seria a loucura do calor extremo a partir de 20 até ao final da previsão  deve tirar!! mas alem do calor mostra boa energia no ar  ai é que já acredito



É nitidamente uma saída descontrolada, linha verde, completamente solitária. 







Ainda para mais é estranha como tudo, tão rectilíneo, parece um membro que correu com menos resolução que os outros. Coisa esquisita. Deve ser ele a ver se pega, exprimentar novos terrenos ou o mais provável, faltam-lhe um montão de dados por qualquer razão


----------



## miguel (14 Ago 2008 às 18:06)

ainda bem que é um membro sozinho porque seria extremo de mais! agora na run das 12 aposto que retirou mais de metade daquele calor.Ainda bem!


----------



## miguel (14 Ago 2008 às 18:28)

Vi a run agora, tirou calor mas ainda assim mantem muito calor  mas nada de extremo como na run das 06  a chuva para este fim de semana foi tirando e agora já não acredito que consiga registar 1mm


----------



## psm (14 Ago 2008 às 20:14)

Nesta ultima saida do ecmwf acentuou-se as discrepancias com o gfs a médio, longo prazo.
No ecmwf dá a continuidade do padrão da corrente jacto nos visitar a norte da peninsula (entre o Porto e a Galiza), e com o nosso amigo AA situado a oeste dos Açores e com um geopotencial muito forte em média 5940, toda esta geometria vai originar uma entrada de ventos de oeste a noroeste em Portugal ,sendo assim as temperaturas irão continuar frescas.


----------



## Vince (14 Ago 2008 às 20:56)

miguel disse:


> Vi a run agora, tirou calor mas ainda assim mantem muito calor  mas nada de extremo como na run das 06  a chuva para este fim de semana foi tirando e agora já não acredito que consiga registar 1mm



Parece que sim. Mas tirou muito menos do que estava à espera, continua a ser um membro solitário, básicamente é isso que dizes, de vários dias com ISO's 25 passamos a apenas uns dois. 
Em simultaneo consolida a temperatura acima da média entre dias 22-25, em contrapartida lançou mais alguma incerteza para a última semana do mês.


----------



## psm (15 Ago 2008 às 00:04)

Nesta ultima run(18) do gfs está a convergir para as previsões do ecmwf a longo prazo.


----------



## Mário Barros (15 Ago 2008 às 00:36)

Pode ser um grandeeee depressão para a época mas não é grandeee coisa porque o AA não deixa, isto é, ela não nos irá afectar de uma maneira muito geral, apenas irá vincar-se ás regiões do norte e centro que irão ver essencialmente no dia de sábado alguma precepitação.

Quanto ás temperaturas na transicção de sábado para domingo poderão ser bem fresquinhas


----------



## psm (15 Ago 2008 às 08:10)

Com esta ultima saida do ecmwf(00),este modelo aproximou-se do gfs em relação ao aumento de temperatura, no entanto a acontecer será a partir do dia 23, e não serão valores extremos de temperatura, pois na previsão de geopotencial este não se revela muito elevado.


----------



## vitamos (15 Ago 2008 às 12:03)

De facto o calor parece estar mais centrado no final do mês:




http://wxmaps.org/pix/temp4.html

O grande problema é que falamos de médio prazo... Aguardemos pois!


----------



## psm (15 Ago 2008 às 18:08)

O gfs nesta run deu uma volta de 180º a longo prazo em realação ás ultimas runs, agora nesta previsão "dá" sempre a componente da norte a noroeste no litoral, e não pondo aquela componente de leste que anunciava nos ultimas  saidas.


----------



## psm (15 Ago 2008 às 20:14)

E agora estão ambos modelos sintonisados nas runs das(12).


----------



## nimboestrato (16 Ago 2008 às 03:42)

psm disse:


> E agora estão ambos modelos sintonisados nas runs das(12).



E agora voltam a divergir na das 18h.
O GFS ainda acredita que virá leste.
O ECMWF coloca sérias reservas.
Ambos convergiram durante várias saídas que tal era facto consumado,que viria Leste na Ibéria já a partir de 2ª, lembram-se?
Ambos estavam errados ainda que sintonizados...
Mas é assim este mundo quando avançamos demasiado:
e há mais vida (previsão) para além destes 2 modelos.


----------



## Mário Barros (16 Ago 2008 às 15:42)

Devido há sucessão de formações de depressões a norte da peninsula ibérica, isto é há latitude do Reino Unido, o nosso estado de tempo irá ser afectado essencialmente o norte do território com muitas nuvens e por vezes chuviscos, sendo que por vezes poderão ocorrer aguaceiros fracos no Minho e Douro Litoral essencialmente na segunda feira dia 18 de Agosto.

Quanto ás temperaturas, essas, não irão além dos 22ºC/25ºC praticamente em todo o litoral já no interior as variações serão mais profundas, sendo que as máximas irão rondar os 25ºC/28ºC, quanto ás mínimas irão rondar os 14ºC a 18ºC isto de maneira geral claro 

A situação actual é esta:





Provavelmente estas condições meteorólogicas actuais só terão o seu fim para o meio da próxima semana, sendo que poderemos terminar o mês com algum calor, que ainda se encontra muito tremido


----------



## stormy (17 Ago 2008 às 13:19)

Mário Barros disse:


> Devido há sucessão de formações de depressões a norte da peninsula ibérica, isto é há latitude do Reino Unido, o nosso estado de tempo irá ser afectado essencialmente o norte do território com muitas nuvens e por vezes chuviscos, sendo que por vezes poderão ocorrer aguaceiros fracos no Minho e Douro Litoral essencialmente na segunda feira dia 18 de Agosto.
> 
> Quanto ás temperaturas, essas, não irão além dos 22ºC/25ºC praticamente em todo o litoral já no interior as variações serão mais profundas, sendo que as máximas irão rondar os 25ºC/28ºC, quanto ás mínimas irão rondar os 14ºC a 18ºC isto de maneira geral claro
> 
> ...



parece q vamos ter bastante calor para o final do mes e p setembro, segundo o ecmwf.


----------



## Mário Barros (17 Ago 2008 às 15:46)

stormy disse:


> parece q vamos ter bastante calor para o final do mes e p setembro, segundo o ecmwf.



O calor continua muito tremido, caso se venha a manifestar será apenas no sul.


----------



## Mário Barros (17 Ago 2008 às 19:39)

As temperaturas começarão a subir já a partir de amanhã, sendo que a sua subida era dar-se de sul para norte  este "calor" que para uns não é calor para outros é mais do mesmo, poderá prolongar-se até dia 20 a 21 de Agosto, as temperaturas não irão lá muito da média  as nuvens vão-se manter pelo norte e centro pelo menos até meio da semana que vai começar amanhã.

Os modelos parece estarem a querer colocar alguma frescura para o final do mês...aquela...aquela...aquela...aquela ISO ao pé da Islândia 





P.S: Interessante a Iso por cima do Egipto e Libia de 20ºC, o calor encontra-se cada vez mais frágil


----------



## meteo (17 Ago 2008 às 23:19)

Parece que no fim do mes vem mesmo o calor!
nao esta nada tremido..Hoje teve um dia fenomenal em toda a costa ocidental e na zona de Torres Vedras por exemplo esta a ser um Verão agradável,com menos nortada que o normal e ainda temos até fim de Setembro para vir o calor


----------



## miguel (17 Ago 2008 às 23:34)

O calor vem mesmo e já se pode dizer que está calor no sul  vai aumentar até quarta mas o que destaco nesta run é o proximo fim de semana com fortes probabilidades de trovoadas desde o Litoral ao Interior centro e Sul


----------



## Mário Barros (17 Ago 2008 às 23:38)

meteo disse:


> Hoje teve um dia fenomenal em toda a costa ocidental e na zona de Torres Vedras por exemplo esta a ser um Verão agradável,com menos nortada que o normal e ainda temos até fim de Setembro para vir o calor



Sim de certa maneira tens razão, a nortada tem estado calma mas já a partir de amanhã começará a aumentar, isto no sul, já no norte será a partir de terça feira, ela neste momento só tem estado calma pois temos tido alguma chuva e bastantes nuvens e frescura.


----------



## miguel (17 Ago 2008 às 23:41)

E sim a tendência continua a favor de vir calor forte para a ultima semana do mês apenas tem vindo a adiar mas penso que seja inevitavel vir o calor forte por volta do dia 25 em diante


----------



## Vince (17 Ago 2008 às 23:42)

Mário Barros disse:


> Sim de certa maneira tens razão, a nortada tem estado calada mas já a partir de amanhã começará a aumentar, isto no sul, já no norte será a partir de terça feira, ela neste momento só tem estado calma pois temos tido alguma chuva e bastantes nuvens e frescura.



Irónicamente, a nortada tem estado calma precisamente por causa daquela depressão com que ficaste tão entusiasmado nos teus wishcasting's de frio de há 2 ou 3 dias atrás. Tem sido a pronunciada circulação ciclónica  dessa depressão na Irlanda que quebrou um pouco a nortada nestes dias por cá levando temperaturas agradáveis a todo o país inclusive o litoral norte, se reparares, temperaturas bem mais agradáveis do que as previstas até há 3 ou 4 dias atrás. Quandos os efeitos dessa depressão passarem a nortada regressará. Nem sempre uma depressão cavada algures muito a  norte é sinónimo de mau tempo ou frio por cá, pode até suceder o inverso.


----------



## Mário Barros (17 Ago 2008 às 23:44)

Vince disse:


> Irónicamente, a nortada tem estado calma precisamente por causa daquela depressão com que ficaste tão entusiasmado nos teus wishcasting's de frio de há 2 ou 3 dias atrás. Tem sido a pronunciada circulação ciclónica  dessa depressão na Irlanda que quebrou um pouco a nortada nestes dias por cá levando temperaturas agradáveis a todo o país inclusive o litoral norte, se reparares, temperaturas bem mais agradáveis do que as previstas até há 3 ou 4 dias atrás. Quandos os efeitos dessa depressão passarem a nortada regressará. Nem sempre uma depressão cavada algures muito a  norte é sinónimo de mau tempo ou frio por cá, pode até suceder o inverso..



Sim, é sempre assim, sempre que existe uma depressão por perto a nortada acaba logo, é logo sinal de chuva ou nuvens


----------



## meteo (18 Ago 2008 às 00:33)

Agora já não estou em Torres!Hoje o ultimo dia e o melhor  A nortada tinha mesmo que vir..Senão já seria um Verão anormal..não há assim tantos anos com tão pouca nortada como até agora por Torres...so em 2003 ,mas diria que foi um ano acima da media..por isso ainda não percebi muito bem onde estará o Verão abaixo da média..é possível que o seja em alguns locais,mas noutros locais surje o contrario..um Verão normal me parece ...
Venha o calor na ultima semana  e pelos modelos parece mesmo vir


----------



## Vince (18 Ago 2008 às 09:04)

O país continuará um pouco com a divisão norte-sul e litoral/interior.

*Ensemble GFS*






*
Cross section NO-SE para dia 20.*






Ainda falta bastante, mas 100 horas sempre é muito melhor do que 240 horas, mas começa a haver boas possibilidades de trovoadas para a próxima 6ªfeira e sábado, com razoáveis valores de LI primeiro a norte na 6ªf, CAPE dentro dos minimos e bons valores de humidade aos 700hPa, nalgumas zonas do interior seriam mesmo elevados, mas até lá pode esfumar-se. Parece um cenário mais favorável ao centro e norte do que ao sul, embora o interior sul nunca fique de fora dos candidatos, mas na 6ª talvez o litoral aqui para os meus lados também tenha algumas razoáveis hipoteses.

*Sexta*
Espessura/Temp 500 hPa, CAPE/LI, Humidade 700 hPa, movimento vertical 700 hPa






*Sábado*
Espessura/Temp 500 hPa, CAPE/LI, Humidade 700 hPa, movimento vertical 700 hPa


----------



## Vince (18 Ago 2008 às 11:25)

Este run das 6Z mantem a instabilidade para 6ª e sábado com as naturais diferenças de saída para saída.
Mas por mim podia quase ficar assim até lá. Caro GFS, por favor, não mexe muito mais, puxa só um bocadinho mais para sul. Seriam umas belas células na 6ªfeira.






Mas até lá isto vai mudar 17 vezes que são os run's que faltam


----------



## miguel (18 Ago 2008 às 13:20)

É bom ver que as trovoadas vão sendo mostradas run atras de run já para sexta/Sábado agora só vou rezar para não ser apenas no Norte que já enjoa ser este ano sempre no Norte


----------



## Mário Barros (18 Ago 2008 às 13:23)

Trovoadas ??  esperemos que sim 

De repente parece que me mudei para os trópicos estilo Cidade do México 





Pobre precepitação, a linha está tão só e abandonada estilo musica da Ágata...abandonada, abandonada.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (18 Ago 2008 às 18:42)

Era bom que se converte-se em mm a temparatura pelos modelos não vai chatear muito por aqui, vamos ver,não vamos desesperar


----------



## Chasing Thunder (18 Ago 2008 às 20:28)

Já viram bem isto que o gfs está a prever 






[img=http://img46.imageshack.us/img46/1348/gfsia1.png]








http://www.wetterzentrale.de/topkarten/fsavneur.html


----------



## Mário Barros (18 Ago 2008 às 20:37)

Isso faz-me lembrar uma situação do ano passado, em que se previa algo parecido e depois eu registei 1 mm apenas, e trovoada nem vê-la nem ouvi-la.

Trovoadas  já não acredito em milagres.


----------



## Vince (18 Ago 2008 às 20:55)

Para os dias 27-29 é muito distante, até mesmo para a próxima sexta, dia 22. 
Mas serve sempre como indicador de tendência de que provavelmente será a partir da ultima semana de Agosto que vamos começar a ver alguma instabilidade por cá. Alguma vez terá que aparecer e finais de Agosto é uma boa altura.


----------



## algarvio1980 (18 Ago 2008 às 21:09)

Vince disse:


> Para os dias 27-29 é muito distante, até mesmo para a próxima sexta, dia 22.
> Mas serve sempre como indicador de tendência de que provavelmente será na ultima semana de Agosto que vamos começar a ver alguma instabilidade por cá. Alguma vez terá que aparecer e finais de Agosto é uma boa altura.



Eu acredito numa situação nesta, ainda falta muito tempo, mas a tendência tem vindo a confirmar-se há uns 2 dias para cá, mas também pode ser adiado e já ocorrer no mês de Setembro se ocorrer pode ser um fenómeno parecido ao verificado em Agosto do ano passado, onde o Sotavento Algarvio sofreu inundações de Olhão a VRSA, nesse dia histórico em termos de precipitação nesta zona do Algarve em pleno Agosto.


----------



## nimboestrato (19 Ago 2008 às 03:57)

Até terça /quarta-feira da semana passada,os principais modelos indiciavam uma consistente circulação de Este/Sueste  a partir de hoje (19) em toda a Ibéria.
Paulatinamente , esse cenário foi sendo retirado/substituído e 
chegados ao dia, a Noroeste tudo permanece titubeante:
-O Chuvisco que por ora retira-se, ameaça regressar quinta/sexta.
O interior, talvez sexta/sábado assista às 1ªas trovoadas consistentes deste Verão sensaborão.Talvez.
A tal circulação continental que nos foi acenada para esta semana , adiam-na agora para a próxima e assim, talvez a partir de domingo venha a tão desejada, cá pelo Noroeste , circulação continental que permita pelo menos uma vez este ano sentir o  Verão.Talvez a partir de Domingo.
E como sempre, como  quedam tantos  dias,o melhor é mesmo esperar para ver.
Não vá acontecer o mesmo que aconteceu agora.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (19 Ago 2008 às 09:47)

Bem pelo que o GFS indica este sábado vamos ter alguma festa

Percipitação:






CAPE:


----------



## psm (19 Ago 2008 às 09:53)

Não é só o gfs, o fnmoc também tem essa indicação mas e á sempre um mas, o ecmwf a curto e médio prazo não dá essa indicação, contudo a longo prazo já poderá dar indicações para tal de instabilização da atmosfera.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (19 Ago 2008 às 12:40)

O GFS está a prever o regresso do calor a partir do dia 26 de Agosto até ao dia 2 de Setembro


----------



## psm (19 Ago 2008 às 14:32)

Chasing Thunder disse:


> O GFS está a prever o regresso do calor a partir do dia 26 de Agosto até ao dia 2 de Setembro






Calor será entre o dia 26 até 28 e será moderado depois á uma ligeira(muito fraca) entrada de ar maritimo e geopotencial não muito alto ,até com uma entrada de ar frio em altitude,pois em principio estaremos num pantano barometrico, e depois será de muito dificil previsão isto é da maneira como gfs pôem as isobaras não muito realistas


O fnmoc nesta ultima saida(06) continua a manter a tendencia para aguaceiros e trovoadas para daqui a 120 horas a ver vamos.


----------



## miguel (19 Ago 2008 às 17:21)

Esta run das 12 do GFS mostra como ele anda confuso da run das 06 para esta foi do 8 ao 80 agora mostra dias torridos já para sexta,Sábado e Domingo e de convecção forte nalguns locais falta saber quais :P mas arrisco de SW para NE e essas são das mais fortes para o Litoral :P


----------



## vitamos (19 Ago 2008 às 17:52)

miguel disse:


> Esta run das 12 do GFS mostra como ele anda confuso da run das 06 para esta foi do 8 ao 80 agora mostra dias torridos já para sexta,Sábado e Domingo e de convecção forte nalguns locais falta saber quais :P mas arrisco de SW para NE e essas são das mais fortes para o Litoral :P



Sempre tive a ideia da run das 12z ser sempre a mais moderada em relação a cenários extremos... obviamente que isto funciona quase como "feeling" e está destinado a falhar! Neste caso quem sabe isto seja um bom indicador  
Com tanta baralhação é melhor aguardar mais umas horitas!


----------



## Vince (19 Ago 2008 às 18:00)

Para sexta-feira já tirou praticamente tudo, desde o CAPE à humidade. Sábado pouco sobrou e agora está a exprimentar para o Domingo mas já não é tudo tão perfeito como antes, o CAPE e LI já não coincide com o restante com a humidade quase toda no mar ou no noroeste. Vamos ver o que sobra até lá ou se volta a baralhar e servir de novo um naipe de cartas mais favorável


----------



## miguel (19 Ago 2008 às 23:14)

O GFS anda mesmo doido vai do 8 ao 80 de uma run para a outra a run das 06 foi 8 a run das 12 foi 80 a das 18 voltou ao 8   assim não se entende isto não é tendência não é nada   esta run então nem calor nem trovoada para o fim de semana que vem   venha a proxima saida que é melhor!Que esta PUFFF retirou tudo o que de bom vinha a mostrar


----------



## miguel (19 Ago 2008 às 23:41)

Mas continua a mostrar uma coisa que é quase certa de acontecer que é vir calor que para mim pode ser forte a roçar o extremo para a semana que vem


----------



## Mário Barros (19 Ago 2008 às 23:43)

miguel disse:


> Mas continua a mostrar uma coisa que é quase certa de acontecer que é vir calor que para mim pode ser forte a roçar o extremo para a semana que vem



Tenho alguma dúvidas quanto a isso, mas se vier calor extremo acredito que seje só para o interior, pois no litoral ficamos pelas temperaturas normais 

O que nos poderá ainda salvar no fim de semana, é um bom desenvolvimento da depressão que se formará no Atlântico Norte segundo o ECM e que poderá ajudar a que o calor venha até até nós, e que se retenha a nortada, logo poderemos vir a ter trovoada caso isso não aconteça penso que a trovoada será complicada de manter.


----------



## miguel (19 Ago 2008 às 23:54)

Mário Barros disse:


> Tenho alguma dúvidas quanto a isso, mas se vier calor extremo acredito que seje só para o interior, pois no litoral ficamos pelas temperaturas normais



Olha que se fosse a ti não tinha tanta certeza disso!!!   Só espero que tire até lá...


----------



## Mário Barros (20 Ago 2008 às 00:08)

miguel disse:


> Olha que se fosse a ti não tinha tanta certeza disso!!!   Só espero que tire até lá...



Provavelmente deve retirar, em comparação com a semana passada, os modelos já mostram bem mais calor para Setembro mas nada de anormal


----------



## miguel (20 Ago 2008 às 00:20)

Mas tipo vejo muito mais realista esta run das 18 do que a das 12 por ex. e mesmo assim a das 12 tal como todas já mostrava calor para a semana mas mostrava ali umas cenas maradas para o fim de semana que vem que não batia a bota com a perdigota  e outra coisa tudo indica que para a semana estejamos dentro de um pântano barométrico ou seja nem o vento vai salvar o Litoral desta vez  mas como ainda falta uns dias veremos o que muda até lá e o até lá é domingo altura em que acredito que comesse a aquecer  e quem sabe poderá ir de um domingo ao outro domingo mas isso já é adivinhar muito xD


----------



## Vince (20 Ago 2008 às 01:08)

A trovoada foi-se embora nesta saída. O Jet já não consegue criar uma cutoff, já não há instabilidade. Ainda tenta criar uma na Madeira mas tudo muito fraquinho.







A ver se muda de ideias mas parece pouco provável, estão vários modelos mais ou menos de acordo com um cavado e não com uma depressão isolada em altura.


----------



## psm (20 Ago 2008 às 08:17)

Na run das (00) voltou a tudo a sintonizar-se de uma maneira geral, com a componente N a NO no litoral como a dominante, e temperaturas amenas, o unico modelo a destoar é o fnmoc que mantem a tendecia de trovoadas para o interior para o dia 24 e calor para o dia 27 mas na minha opinião deverá corrigir na proximas 2 runs.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (20 Ago 2008 às 10:02)

Nestes próximos dias o GFS já não prevem nada de chuva, mas lá para o dia 26 já prevém qualquer coisa.






Em Relação ao Calor o GFS prevem que vai vir já a partir de Domingo mas será mais forte nos dias 26 a 27


----------



## miguel (20 Ago 2008 às 11:46)

A das 06 voltou a aquecer o forno a partir do inicio da semana que vem


----------



## psm (20 Ago 2008 às 12:05)

miguel disse:


> A das 06 voltou a aquecer o forno a partir do inicio da semana que vem





É pouco realista a forma como o modelo pôe as isobaras, mesmo tendo em conta do embolsamento de ar frio em frente da Peninsula ibérica.


----------



## vitamos (20 Ago 2008 às 12:25)

psm disse:


> É pouco realista a forma como o modelo pôe as isobaras, mesmo tendo em conta do embolsamento de ar frio em frente da Peninsula ibérica.



Sim de facto anda ali muita embrulhada, sendo no entanto mais democrático na distribuição do calor se, e só se, ele se vier a verificar. Quanto ao fim de semana,c ada vez mais remota a possibilidade de alguma animação...


----------



## Momo (20 Ago 2008 às 12:26)

Olá, sou nova por aqui!!!

A minha pergunta pode parecer um pouco estranha e talvez seja a primeira vez que acontece neste fórum.Então vou iniciar...Sou uma noivinha de 30 de Agosto de 2008 e tal como todas as noivas,adorava que nesse dia estivesse um lindo dia de sol... Gostava mesmo de saber as previsões do tempo para esse dia!!

Obrigado pela atenção...


----------



## psm (20 Ago 2008 às 12:32)

Momo disse:


> Olá, sou nova por aqui!!!
> 
> A minha pergunta pode parecer um pouco estranha e talvez seja a primeira vez que acontece neste fórum.Então vou iniciar...Sou uma noivinha de 30 de Agosto de 2008 e tal como todas as noivas,adorava que nesse dia estivesse um lindo dia de sol... Gostava mesmo de saber as previsões do tempo para esse dia!!
> 
> Obrigado pela atenção...






Como podes ver pelos posts aqui escritos; a 10 dias é muito dificil de fazer uma previsão correcta, no entanto a tendencia é para sol.


----------



## vitamos (20 Ago 2008 às 12:34)

Momo disse:


> Olá, sou nova por aqui!!!
> 
> A minha pergunta pode parecer um pouco estranha e talvez seja a primeira vez que acontece neste fórum.Então vou iniciar...Sou uma noivinha de 30 de Agosto de 2008 e tal como todas as noivas,adorava que nesse dia estivesse um lindo dia de sol... Gostava mesmo de saber as previsões do tempo para esse dia!!
> 
> Obrigado pela atenção...



Olá e bem vinda a este fórum!

Em primeiro lugar parabéns e felicidades  Quanto à tua pergunta, e apesar dos avanços na área da previsão meteorológica, é muito difícil saber a esta distância o tempo que irá estar nesse dia! Existem indicações que o fim de Agosto poderá trazer sol e calor mas ainda não é de todo possível afirmar tal! Ora nesse fim de semana existem as maravilhosas festas da Srª da Piedade na minha querida aldeia de "Cabeçudo", pelo que até dava jeito um solzinho bom. Mas também eu terei de aguardar :P

Vai passando aqui por este tópico, tentaremos sempre dar a informação mais actualizada possível


----------



## miguel (20 Ago 2008 às 12:43)

Momo disse:


> Olá, sou nova por aqui!!!
> 
> A minha pergunta pode parecer um pouco estranha e talvez seja a primeira vez que acontece neste fórum.Então vou iniciar...Sou uma noivinha de 30 de Agosto de 2008 e tal como todas as noivas,adorava que nesse dia estivesse um lindo dia de sol... Gostava mesmo de saber as previsões do tempo para esse dia!!
> 
> Obrigado pela atenção...



Pois a tendência é para estar sol e calor mas não se pode ainda confirmar a 100% tal coisa mas eu digo que é quase certo dou 80% de certeza  ainda que não descarte as trovoadas locais  mas enfim é ires passando por aqui


----------



## Brunomc (20 Ago 2008 às 15:06)

o IM continua a prevêr aguaceiros e trovoadas para sexta feira a tarde no Norte e Centro...cá pra mim não vai haver animação nenhuma tão depressa..

vai continuar este tempo com a tal nortada e vento moderado a forte


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (20 Ago 2008 às 15:38)

Momo disse:


> Olá, sou nova por aqui!!!
> 
> A minha pergunta pode parecer um pouco estranha e talvez seja a primeira vez que acontece neste fórum.Então vou iniciar...Sou uma noivinha de 30 de Agosto de 2008 e tal como todas as noivas,adorava que nesse dia estivesse um lindo dia de sol... Gostava mesmo de saber as previsões do tempo para esse dia!!
> 
> Obrigado pela atenção...



Ola Momo...

Dou-te desde já os meus parabens pela futura concretização, pois a minha será a 13 de Setembro de 2008... 

Vai tudo para a enforca

Mas pela tendencia nao sei se será bom dia meteorologico para se casar... mas se gostares de trovoadas podera juntar-se o util ao agradavel...

Mas tendencialmente será contudo de Aguaceiros e Trovoadas. mas ate la podera mudar tudo


----------



## Mário Barros (20 Ago 2008 às 16:41)

O ECM mostra já algum calor a partir de dia 25 





Ventania a 850hpa  vai-se formar uma depressão enorme nos próximos dias (Atlântico Norte).





Já começa a ser nítida


----------



## Mário Barros (20 Ago 2008 às 17:24)

O que é aquilo   nunca vi nada parecido, rica ISO


----------



## vitamos (20 Ago 2008 às 17:32)

Mário Barros disse:


> O que é aquilo   nunca vi nada parecido, rica ISO



Mais uma loucura modelística! Entre o calor e o frio sem definição nem acerto... 

Os próximos dias estão marcados em termos de previsão através dos modelos por muita confusão... isto de vez em quando acontece e às vezes dura umas semanitas! Veremos as próximas saídas


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (20 Ago 2008 às 17:58)

Mário Barros disse:


> O que é aquilo   nunca vi nada parecido, rica ISO



Poderá ser um Cut Off... algo potente e organizado...

Mas isso muda... mas senao mudar limpem as linhas de agua e tudo mais...


----------



## miguel (20 Ago 2008 às 17:59)

Apenas vejo calor a partir de Domingo


----------



## Brunomc (20 Ago 2008 às 18:07)

> Poderá ser um Cut Off... algo potente e organizado...
> 
> Mas isso muda... mas senao mudar limpem as linhas de agua e tudo mais...



Tornado o que acontece se a ISO não muda?? acham que amanha e sexta vai haver aguaceiros e trovoadas?? é que o IM prevê e também já ouvi a pouco na RFM a dizerem que amanha havia animação po interior norte e centro..vamos esperar pra ver


----------



## psm (20 Ago 2008 às 18:11)

A que esperar pelo ecmwf, pois o gfs já andou a delirar inumeras vezes.


----------



## Vince (20 Ago 2008 às 18:18)

Brunomc disse:


> Tornado o que acontece se a ISO não muda?? acham que amanha e sexta vai haver aguaceiros e trovoadas?? é que o IM prevê e também já ouvi a pouco na RFM a dizerem que amanha havia animação po interior norte e centro..vamos esperar pra ver



O mapa dessa ISO que o Mário mostrou não é para amanhã, é para dia 26.
E de qualquer forma se a temperatura descesse assim aos 850hPa quereria dizer que o frio desceu até abaixo na atmosfera deixando de ser uma bolha isolada de frio em altura, ou seja, não seria instável. Nessa mapa dá a ideia que o Jet de facto estrangula ali  só que como está fraco e demora muito tempo as temperaturas vão baixando de forma lenta e gradual. Claro que isto a tantas horas muda dezenas de vezes.

Para amanhã e sexta há alguma hipoteses de trovoadas provavelmente só no norte devido ao cavado que traz frio em altura, mas os valores de CAPE são baixos mas há outros factores que podem ajudar a que haja trovoadas mas julgo que não serão nada de especial.


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (20 Ago 2008 às 18:20)

Brunomc disse:


> Tornado o que acontece se a ISO não muda?? acham que amanha e sexta vai haver aguaceiros e trovoadas?? é que o IM prevê e também já ouvi a pouco na RFM a dizerem que amanha havia animação po interior norte e centro..vamos esperar pra ver



Segundo os modelos GFS/ECW não se preve nada de significativo para amanha... porem a meteorologia é uma ciencia de incertezas... mas esse mapa podera tambem relatar uma anomalia negativa da temperatura...

A previsão para amanha de aguaceiros é acertada mas falta muitos ingredientes para que se forme uma depressão... Porem não sera de descartar a possibilidade de alguns pontos do norte sofrerem aguaceiros moderados segundo o MM5 galego..

Mas para mim e aquilo que interpreto dessa carta é mais uma Anomalia Negativa... Mas se assim continuar esse confronte de Temp quente com frio teremos condiçoes no futuro a uma Cut Off... mas so la para a semana... segundo essa carta...


----------



## Vince (20 Ago 2008 às 18:21)

psm disse:


> A que esperar pelo ecmwf, pois o gfs já andou a delirar inumeras vezes.



O ECMWF sempre foi um modelo muito mais calmo do que o GFS no que se refere a prever a instabilidade. O GFS é muito nervoso relativamente às depressões em altura aqui para os nossos lados, o ano passado chegámos a comentar muitas vezes sobre quais seriam as razões dele ter este comportamento tantas eram as desilusões que apanhávamos.. O GFS faz muitas vezes cutoff's que para o ECM são meros vales em altura e a maioria das vezes o ECM acaba por ter razão.


----------



## psm (20 Ago 2008 às 18:28)

Vince disse:


> O ECMWF sempre foi um modelo muito mais calmo do que o GFS no que se refere a prever a instabilidade. O GFS é muito nervoso relativamente às depressões em altura aqui para os nossos lados, o ano passado chegámos a comentar muitas vezes sobre quais seriam as razões dele ter este comportamento tantas eram as desilusões que apanhávamos.. O GFS faz muitas vezes cutoff's que para o ECM são meros vales em altura e a maioria das vezes o ECM acaba por ter razão.






Sim é verdade, mas de tempos a tempos também tem os seus delirios.


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (20 Ago 2008 às 18:32)

psm disse:


> Sim é verdade, mas de tempos a tempos também tem os seus delirios



Mesmo assim considero ECW a mais moderada de todos os modelos... e a mais exagerada a JMAA malta dos diluvios!!

Mas a Cut Off cada vez mais a desenhar-se para a ultima semana do mes ou mesmo dias...


----------



## Mário Barros (20 Ago 2008 às 19:28)

Vince disse:


> Para amanhã e sexta há alguma hipoteses de trovoadas provavelmente só no norte devido ao cavado que traz frio em altura, mas os valores de CAPE/LI são bastante baixos mas há outros factores que podem ajudar a que haja trovoadas mas julgo que não serão nada de especial.



Para mim é apenas ar frio em altura, que poderá eventualmente descer a niveis mais baixos ihihihi, e claro, caminhar mais para oeste


----------



## Vince (20 Ago 2008 às 19:44)

Mário Barros disse:


> Para mim é apenas ar frio em altura, que poderá eventualmente descer a niveis mais baixos ihihihi, e claro, caminhar mais para oeste



Mas tu só consegues ver frio para onde olhas. 







Eu quando olho para este mapa para amanhã não vejo só frio, o pormenor importante em que reparo é uma ISO de 20ºC aos 850hPa quase encostada a Tras os Montes e vejo uma ISO de -15 encostada ao Minho aos 500hPa. Daí que existe algum potencial para trovoada no norte pois também há humidade, falta saber onde elas disparam. E é frio que vem em altura pois percebe-se também pela espessura da atmosfera.


----------



## psm (20 Ago 2008 às 20:35)

Pois o ecmwf tem que ser o demancha prazeres, isto tudo porque anuncia estabilidade para os dias que os outros estão a dar alguma instabilidade, e a dá-la só será daqui a 9 dias e nós sabemos o que é  A 9 dias.


----------



## squidward (20 Ago 2008 às 22:20)

ou melhor, a conclusão que tiro no meio disto tudo, é que continuo a ver passar navios (trovoadas) não é?


----------



## Mário Barros (20 Ago 2008 às 23:51)

squidward disse:


> ou melhor, a conclusão que tiro no meio disto tudo, é que continuo a ver passar navios (trovoadas) não é?



Sim, nada que não se esperasse


----------



## psm (21 Ago 2008 às 00:05)

O gfs voltou a normalidade, ou seja até ao dia 27 teremos nortada no litoral oeste e calor moderado no interior,ou seja o que é tipico de verão.


----------



## miguel (21 Ago 2008 às 00:51)

Hummm para mim amanha será um dia nublado mas sem chuva se ela cair será mesmo no Norte e pouca! o dia vai ser bastante agradável com tempo muito ameno e pouco vento  :P pelo menos para a Grande Lisboa ainda que Lisboa esteja sempre mais exposta ao vento que Setúbal no Verão  :P

Quanto ao calor para a semana ainda é cedo para dizer que não vai vir calor forte  amanha e sexta já se vai ficar a saber


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (21 Ago 2008 às 11:18)

Bons dias Malta...

Já Viram o Satelite a SW/W De Sagres????

Nao estava previsto... sera que ira nascer alguma coisa dali com o chogo da frente fria?? reparem no vapor de agua... parece que a depressao já tem algo para se centrar...


----------



## vitamos (21 Ago 2008 às 11:25)

O mapa do estofex coloca a linha de tempestade a razar o território:






Assim confirma-se a possibilidade que o IM refere de trovoadas essencialmente no nordeste do território... Veremos durante a tarde!


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (21 Ago 2008 às 11:28)

Acho mais que o Litoral Oeste , Lisboa/Setubal estao no caminho da borrasca...

Embora isto podera ser geral devido á frente poder empurrar o bicho para cima da malta toda!!


----------



## vitamos (21 Ago 2008 às 11:32)

]ToRnAdO[;81793 disse:
			
		

> Bons dias Malta...
> 
> Já Viram o Satelite a SW/W De Sagres????
> 
> Nao estava previsto... sera que ira nascer alguma coisa dali com o chogo da frente fria?? reparem no vapor de agua... parece que a depressao já tem algo para se centrar...



Se te estás a referir ao que se vê aqui:





Estou com um enorme ponto de interrogação... principalmente porque se trouxer água, está completamente fora do que estava previsto...


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (21 Ago 2008 às 11:44)

vitamos disse:


> Se te estás a referir ao que se vê aqui:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Muito fora mesmo... e esta a tomar um tamanho algo fora de normal para aquilo que estava previsto...

Sera que a festa vai ser melhor do que se espera??


----------



## Brunomc (21 Ago 2008 às 11:52)

eu ja tinha reparado..cada vez ta maior..

o radar do IM não detecta precipitação..mas vamos esperar


----------



## Paulo H (21 Ago 2008 às 11:59)

Brunomc disse:


> eu ja tinha reparado..cada vez ta maior..



Eu sou muito novato nesta matéria, mas observando a imagem parece-me ver 3 situações distintas:

- 1 frente fraca a norte
- 1 perturbação a SW
- Alguma convectividade no interior da península, provavelmente baixas pressões relativas de origem térmica com algum ar frio em altitude.

Parece-me haver aqui um confronto de massas de ar diferentes, o que pode vir a surpreender-nos pela tarde, ou talvez a perturbação enfraqueça e nem sequer entre por Portugal adentro.


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (21 Ago 2008 às 12:03)

Brunomc disse:


> eu ja tinha reparado..cada vez ta maior..
> 
> o radar do IM não detecta precipitação..mas vamos esperar



O radar do IM ja detecta chuva tal como o radar meteoam...

As nuvens continuam a crescer e segundo o choque de massas dao sempre em surpresas...


----------



## Brunomc (21 Ago 2008 às 12:08)

> O radar do IM ja detecta chuva tal como o radar meteoam...
> 
> As nuvens continuam a crescer e segundo o choque de massas dao sempre em surpresas...



Tornado no radar do IM so acredito mais quando ta mais pro lado do amarelo... não sei e esperar


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (21 Ago 2008 às 12:13)

Brunomc disse:


> Tornado no radar do IM so acredito mais quando ta mais pro lado do amarelo... não sei e esperar



Entao tens este de destaçao de precipitaçao e de localizaçao de nucleos CB'S em formaçao ou dissipaçao... e actualizado sempre 15 em 15 minutos...

www.meteoam.it

Que agora esta em baixo, mas ja dou o link dircto do radar assim que possivel


----------



## Jota 21 (21 Ago 2008 às 12:13)

Isto só visto! Cadê o Verão, o Aquecimento Global, etc? Estou há 3 dias em Sintra depois de uns dias no sul e desde que aqui cheguei já apanhei chuva no Sábado, vendaval descomunal 2ª e 3ª, noites de 14º, etc. Para culminar nada como aquela formação que se vê a aproximar depejar umas boas litradas de água para apagar o pó...


----------



## Brunomc (21 Ago 2008 às 12:16)

> Entao tens este de destaçao de precipitaçao e de localizaçao de nucleos CB'S em formaçao ou dissipaçao... e actualizado sempre 15 em 15 minutos...
> 
> www.meteoam.it
> 
> Que agora esta em baixo, mas ja dou o link dircto do radar assim que possivel



ok  

obrigado Tornado


----------



## Vince (21 Ago 2008 às 12:18)

O que se vê nas imagens é o chamado Warm Conveyor Belt associado ao sector quente a SE da frente. É ar humido e quente neste caso de origem tropical e por vezes pode ter assim esta configuração mais compacta, fribrosa e isolada em vez do que se vê mais habitualmente. Por vezes passam aqui em Lisboa massas destas e deixam geralmente apenas alguma chuva fraca ou chuviscos mas talvez fornecam alguma humidade para a instabilidade no norte da peninsula mais logo.


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (21 Ago 2008 às 12:31)

Ora ca fica o link directo de que falei...

http://www.meteoam.it/modules.php?n...fileName=satelliti/nefo/nefomedi.gif&frame=75

Já esta a deitar agua ca para fora embora pouca e sem nucleos convectivos..


----------



## Brunomc (21 Ago 2008 às 12:34)

> Ora ca fica o link directo de que falei...
> 
> http://www.meteoam.it/modules.php?na...i.gif&frame=75
> 
> Já esta a deitar agua ca para fora embora pouca e sem nucleos convectivos..



podes me explicar a escala?? e que eu sou novato nisto

obrigado


----------



## Brunomc (21 Ago 2008 às 12:40)

o pessoal do IM não actualiza o radar..ainda tá nas 10h30


----------



## Momo (21 Ago 2008 às 12:47)

Olá, 

Desde já,desejo as minhas felicidades,o clube dos enforcados aumenta a olhos vistos....
Em relação ao tempo para dia 30 de Agosto de 2008,já previa que seria difícil saber em concreto como estará o tempo nesse dia,já que ainda faltam 9 dias.Qual é a melhor dia para saber esse dado?Com quanto tempo de antecedência, 5 dias, 3 dias?????

Obrigado e espero mesmo que não seja de trovoadas nem de aguaceiros...


----------



## Vince (21 Ago 2008 às 15:36)

Momo disse:


> Olá,
> Desde já,desejo as minhas felicidades,o clube dos enforcados aumenta a olhos vistos....
> Em relação ao tempo para dia 30 de Agosto de 2008,já previa que seria difícil saber em concreto como estará o tempo nesse dia,já que ainda faltam 9 dias.Qual é a melhor dia para saber esse dado?Com quanto tempo de antecedência, 5 dias, 3 dias?????
> Obrigado e espero mesmo que não seja de trovoadas nem de aguaceiros...




A 3 dias já se tem uma boa ideia. Mas quando há instabilidade as trovoadas são dificeis de prever mesmo no próprio dia porque saber onde ocorrem é muito dificil. E falar de previsões de trovoadas a tanta distância não tem qualquer fiabilidade. Tanto pode haver como não, nesta altura a tendência predominante será a de estar bom tempo, algum calor e possivelmente trovoadas.

De qualquer forma trovoadas não costumam estragar casamentos pois são situações rápidas e muito localizadas, ainda é preciso ter azar, só se for algo de excepcional e muito intenso e for tudo ao ar livre por exemplo o copo de água. 
É preferível para uma data destas haver previsão de bom tempo com trovoadas do que termos por exemplo uma previsão de frente fria que essa poderia trazer chuva consistente e numa larga faixa de território e aí todos já sabem que o tempo não está grande coisa nem há grande coisa a fazer. Mesmo havendo trovoadas há sempre a possibilidade de não ocorrerem no local em questão.

Não vale a pena teres grandes preocupações nesta altura.


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (21 Ago 2008 às 15:58)

Brunomc disse:


> podes me explicar a escala?? e que eu sou novato nisto
> 
> obrigado



Boas tardes...

A escala é facil de se entender, pois do azul escuro (minimo precipitacional) ate ao amarelo/laranja(max precipitacional) e os nucleos CB's em formaçao (cor de rosa) e vermelhos ( em dissipaçao). Geralmente nos nucleos o indice precipitacional esta ao maximo...

Portanto é mais ou menos como o Dopler / ou radares mais convencionais... É muito facil de entender..

Contudo, podes tambem por este radar determinar o tipo de celula:

Celula -Tipo Nao severo

Celula em Cache - Nao severo/Severo

Multicelula - Nao severo /Severo

Supercelula -Severa

Especialmente para mim é um radar muito preciso e muito fiavel...

------------------------------------------------------------------

Segundo a ultima analise deste radar pequenos nucleos convectivos estao a formar-se um pouco por todo o territorio, mas por falta de alguns elementos morrem e nao tem quaisquer tipo de expressao...

Segundo os modelos GFS a confrontaçao das duas massas de ar, ja fizeram com que haja uma depressao em altitude...
Ou seja, contudo, preve-se na minha opiniao um piorar do tempo para todo o pais e nao limitar o mau tempo so para norte...

Fontes: meteoam / wetterzentrale


----------



## Brunomc (21 Ago 2008 às 16:10)

> Boas tardes...
> 
> A escala é facil de se entender, pois do azul escuro (minimo precipitacional) ate ao amarelo/laranja(max precipitacional) e os nucleos CB's em formaçao (cor de rosa) e vermelhos ( em dissipaçao). Geralmente nos nucleos o indice precipitacional esta ao maximo...
> 
> ...



obrigado pela explicação Tornado 

já fiquei a perceber melhor...


----------



## Vince (21 Ago 2008 às 16:32)

*A explicação correcta: *a escala da imagem http://www.meteoam.it/satelliti/nefo/nefomedi.gif representa a temperatura das nuvens. Não representa precipitação nem é um radar. Quanto mais altas as nuvens, mais frias são e a escala neste caso está em ºC. Tal como nas imagens IR (Infravermelho) clássicas em que a intensidade do branco representa a temperatura, quanto mais branco for, mais fria é a nuvem, portanto mais alta é. Nuvens muito baixas, quentes, mal se distinguem no IR. Neste caso na vez de ser uma escala de brancos é uma escala de cores, geralmente chamadas de IR melhoradas (enhanced IR) havendo muitas diferentes com fins especificos.
Para teres uma noção da altura, temperatura e escala de brancos num IR clássico podes ver neste site: http://cimss.ssec.wisc.edu/wxwise/satir/IRCloud.html

E como todos sabem há nuvens altas que não são necessáriamente células e hoje temos um clássico exemplo de nuvens médias e ligeiramente altas que não são células convectivas de trovoadas. Normalmente as células convectivas já entram no fim da escala, nos amarelos, temperaturas muito frias, nuvens muito altas a chegar aos limites da troposfera e o próprio formato dessas celulas nestas imagens é reconhecido facilmente por muitos aqui  como sendo trovoadas.

E não há nucleos convectivos nenhuns, há uma massa de ar muito humida que saiu de Africa há poucos dias atrás a sul das Canárias e à medida que vai chegando a norte vai condensando e criando estas nuvens pastelosas. 

Normalmente nestas condições como as de hoje (sem instabilidade para sul) não deixam muita chuva, como referi mais atrás, e como se confirmou, a não ser por exemplo por efeito orográfico em zonas com montes ou montanhas ou a interagir com ar com caracter´sticas muito diferentes. Quando chegar a norte aí é natural que interaja um pouco com o ar mais frio e a frente. 

E também não há depressão em altura nenhuma nem se formou agora assim de repente. Há sim um cavado a norte. 

A interpretação destas imagens e o algoritmo que constroi os tais nucleos convectivos exige de quem as utiliza saber interpretá-las e para isso quem as quiser usar deve analisar a restante situação e comparar os dados que tem com outros. Está prevista instabilidade ? Existem células convectivas noutras imagens de satélite como o visivel ? Existem indícios de células convectivas no radar ? Há chuva intensa ou granizo ? Há descargas eléctricas ? Etc, etc. Se não existir não se pode usar a interpretação de nucleos que aparecem como sendo de células de trovoada. 

Porque o algoritmo limita-se a detectar pontos mais frios/altos e define o local como o topo de uma célula, mas se o tipo de nuvens não forem células a informação que ele dá é irrelevante. Ele está a detectar normais flutuações e ondulações na altitude das nuvens à medida que elas evoluem e interajem com a superficie ou ventos.


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (21 Ago 2008 às 16:33)

Mais uma pequena analise sobre os embrioes de futuras situaçoes...

Temos pelo menos 3 situaçoes de acompanhar a curto e medio prazo:





1: Situaçao originaria  tambem pelo choque de massas de ar que neste momento esta estacionaria e que poderá evoluir nas proximas horas para algo interessante...
Condições elementares: Vapor de agua Favoravel / agua a rondar os 25ºC vs incursão de ar frio com quente / alguma convectividade embora fraca / windshear fraco mas ligeiramente favoravel.
É de acompanhar. (Medio Prazo)

2: Trovoadas. Vapor de agua e instabilidade quente bastante favoravel para trovoadas locais. (Curto Prazo)

3: Trovoadas Moderadas. (curto Prazo) Segundo as previsoes oficiais (IM/Estofex) é a mais provavel de acontecer.

Mas acho sinceramente que o ponto nº 1 e de andar de olho...


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (21 Ago 2008 às 16:54)

Boas Vince...

Sinceramente, acho que estamos a falar da mesma coisa por palavras diferentes... embora em termos da depressao em altitude não concorde ctg...

Esse radar relata não apenas a temp_interior_nuvem mas tambem a actividade da nuvem. Quanto mais negativa é o interior da nuvem mais actividade tem... mais precipitação tem... mais instabilidade transporta.

A detecçao de nucleos e areas CB tambem estao presentes neste radar... Sempre que passa o mais ligeiro azul neste meu ceu há sempre um debito de agua por mais ligeiro que seja...

http://www.meteogalicia.es/galego/observacion/satelite/imaxes/ctt_n.jpg
http://www.meteo.pt/resources.www/d...gens/VMlaLlNIoHrhVJhGrvAY/por080821143023.jpg
http://www.meteoam.it/modules.php?n...fileName=satelliti/nefo/nefomedi.gif&frame=75

Este radar calcula conforme a temp_nuvem a intensidade precipitacional dela... e tem logica!

Em termos da depressao:
http://www.wetterzentrale.de/pics/nws1s.gif

1015hpa


----------



## vitamos (21 Ago 2008 às 17:05)

De facto aquela nebulosidade de manhã no satélite tomou-me totalmente por engano, mas concretizou-se o que foi avançado pelo Vince de manhã. A cintura associada à frente quente trouxe de facto chuviscos e agora que atravessa largamente o território essencialmente a sul do sistema ME, não ofereceu uma única descarga eléctrica para amostra. A norte nada de assinalar por enquanto. De salientar que a AEMET apenas mete uma província do norte de Espanha com alerta amarelo de precipitação... 
Penitencio-me por algum entusiasmo matinal fruto da minha ignorância sobre a física destes fenómenos meteorológicos... sempre a aprender


----------



## Vince (21 Ago 2008 às 17:09)

]ToRnAdO[;81879 disse:
			
		

> Boas Vince...
> 
> Sinceramente, acho que estamos a falar da mesma coisa por palavras diferentes... embora em termos da depressao em altitude não concorde ctg...
> 
> ...




Se não souberes intepretar as imagens tiras conclusões erradas. É isso que te está a acontecer hoje que temos um exemplo clássico de nuvens altas que neste tipo de imagens são enganadoras, nem sei porque discordas porque toda aquela massa de nuvens passou mesmo por cima de mim e garanto-te que nada tinham a ver com trovoadas ou nucleos convectivos. Noutro tipo de situação sim, se tens cores muito frias podes associar isso a células intensas que deixam obviamente muita precipitação. Mas hoje não são.

Só tentei explicar porque é que estás a tirar conclusões erradas. Se discordas ou não queres saber, estás no teu direito. Quanto à depressão que mostras é uma pequena depressão térmica à superficie e não em altura e está a ser absorvida num enorme pantano barométrico.


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (21 Ago 2008 às 17:13)

vitamos disse:


> De facto aquela nebulosidade de manhã no satélite tomou-me totalmente por engano, mas concretizou-se o que foi avançado pelo Vince de manhã. A cintura associada à frente quente trouxe de facto chuviscos e agora que atravessa largamente o território essencialmente a sul do sistema ME, não ofereceu uma única descarga eléctrica para amostra. A norte nada de assinalar por enquanto. De salientar que a AEMET apenas mete uma província do norte de Espanha com alerta amarelo de precipitação...
> Penitencio-me por algum entusiasmo matinal fruto da minha ignorância sobre a física destes fenómenos meteorológicos... sempre a aprender



Acredito sinceramente no fim da tarde alguma convectividade...

Acho que não te tomaste por entusiasmo... a arte meteorologica passa pela paciencia, e divercidades de opinioes...

Com uma pressao tao alta alguns pingos a esta hora ja se concidera uma festa... mas estou confiante para fim de tarde e inicio de noite..


----------



## psm (21 Ago 2008 às 17:26)

Vince disse:


> Se não souberes intepretar as imagens tiras conclusões erradas. É isso que te está a acontecer hoje que temos um exemplo clássico de nuvens altas que neste tipo de imagens são enganadoras, nem sei porque discordas porque toda aquela massa de nuvens passou mesmo por cima de mim e garanto-te que nada tinham a ver com trovoadas ou nucleos convectivos.
> 
> Só tentei explicar porque é que estás a tirar conclusões erradas. Se discordas ou não queres saber, estás no teu direito. Quanto à depressão que mostras é uma pequena depressão térmica à superficie e não em altura e está a ser absorvida num enorme pantano barométrico.





E acrescento mais um pormenor(de vários)o porquê de não haver  forte instabilidade nestas formações(não é execpção, situação antes do furacão Vince), e talvez seja um dos mais importantes esta massa como veio da ITHZ e devia-se ter dissipado em altura como tantas outras vezes acontece(nem sempre)transporta na sua trajectória grandes quantidades de poeira(quanto mais, e particulas maiores menor instabilidade)e poderá ver-se nos automoveis e são algumas vezes  frequentes estas massas de ar no verão.


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (21 Ago 2008 às 17:35)

Vince...

Escusas de te enervar... são meras opinioes e interpretações! nas calmas Vince! Não sejas tão agressivo nas palavras...


----------



## Vince (21 Ago 2008 às 18:21)

]ToRnAdO[;81888 disse:
			
		

> Vince...
> 
> Escusas de te enervar... são meras opinioes e interpretações! nas calmas Vince! Não sejas tão agressivo nas palavras...



Eu não tou chateado ]ToRnAdO[, às vezes fico é um pouco frustrado, perco tempo a explicar e por vezes parece que não vale a pena. 
Este tipo de nuvens já me enganou bem no passado, agora só estava a tentar explicar a outros o que um dia me explicaram a mim


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (21 Ago 2008 às 18:31)

Vince disse:


> Eu não tou chateado ]ToRnAdO[, às vezes fico é um pouco frustrado, perco tempo a explicar e por vezes parece que não vale a pena.
> Este tipo de nuvens já me enganou bem no passado, agora só estava a tentar explicar a outros o que um dia me explicaram a mim



Não foi so a ti que te aldrabaram... a mim tambem... pelos dois sentidos!!

Mas apenas estamos a flar de possibilidades convectivas, pois estas nuvens sao do mais tosco que pode existir... podem apresentar-se de varias formas, desde indices convectivos, a apenas poeiras de Verão!!

Neste caso alem de poeiras, visualmente ja deram provas que podem superar as simples poeiras de Verao!

Mas apenas a tua ''forma de escrever'' parece que não aceitas opinioes e visoes diferentes das coisas... Acho sinceramente que te baseias muito em modelos e nao no visivel.. (atenção é so a minha opiniao)... Nada estava previsto para hoje e no entanto algo esta no ar... Nao e nenhum Ciclone ... mas tambem nao e um dia de ceu limpo...


Mas sinceramente a instabilidade neste caso anda no ar e com factor surpresa... !


----------



## Vince (21 Ago 2008 às 18:54)

Reli as minhas mensagens e não vi nada de especial nelas. Esclareci uma informação menos correcta que estavas a dar, é isso que toda a gente que leia por aqui algo de menos correcto deve fazer,  discordar, corrigir e explicar as suas razões.  Tão simples como isso e de forma educada como fiz. Se a tua imaginação vai mais longe, nada posso fazer quanto a isso. Até te disse que tens todo o direito de discordar.

E agora estás novamente a ser incorrecto ao insinuares que eu ou outra pessoa falou de simples poeiras de Verao ou de céu limpo.  Isso chama-se deturpar afirmações, e sim, isso já chateia um bocado.


----------



## miguel (21 Ago 2008 às 19:02)

miguel disse:


> Hummm para mim amanha será um dia nublado mas sem chuva se ela cair será mesmo no Norte e pouca! o dia vai ser bastante agradável com tempo muito ameno e pouco vento  :P pelo menos para a Grande Lisboa ainda que Lisboa esteja sempre mais exposta ao vento que Setúbal no Verão  :P
> 
> Quanto ao calor para a semana ainda é cedo para dizer que não vai vir calor forte  amanha e sexta já se vai ficar a saber



E o que foi que mudou??apenas pingou onde não pensava que podia pingar de resto foi o que já esperava


----------



## psm (21 Ago 2008 às 19:10)

]ToRnAdO[;81900 disse:
			
		

> Não foi so a ti que te aldrabaram... a mim tambem... pelos dois sentidos!!
> 
> Mas apenas estamos a flar de possibilidades convectivas, pois estas nuvens sao do mais tosco que pode existir... podem apresentar-se de varias formas, desde indices convectivos, a apenas poeiras de Verão!!
> 
> ...







As poeiras do norte de Africa ou de outra parte do mundo nunca dão situações de ordem convectivas, pois são particulas sólidas. E quando aparecem no infravermelho são tempestades de areia, e não movimentos convectivos, e o sistema até é bem organizado nos altos niveis da atmosfera e o que acontece no seu movimento vindo da ITHZ passa por na parte ocidental da mauritanea, e do antigo sara espanhol onde existe grande quantidade de poeiras em suspensão.


O problema quando pôes os posts, é por vezes não terem logica(experiencia) o que muitas das vezes dá em especulação.
Dou o exemplo de perguntares,  se alguém viu congestus? Neste tipo de sistema.


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (21 Ago 2008 às 19:18)

Pronto...

A todos as mais sinceras desculpas pelas minhas palavras... pois se fosse falado não teriamos tantas confusoes.. ou confusão minha..

Apenas expressei o que senti, pelas palavras que o Vince escreveu... Se senti mal ou nao sei expressar bem as ideias ou opinioes é algo que possa ou devo melhor para evitar este tipo de ''conflitos'' meteorologicos.

Mas afinal de contas, que pensao disto tudo!!!em palavras simples...


----------



## psm (21 Ago 2008 às 19:21)

]ToRnAdO[;81910 disse:
			
		

> Pronto...
> 
> A todos as mais sinceras desculpas pelas minhas palavras... pois se fosse falado não teriamos tantas confusoes.. ou confusão minha..
> 
> ...






A pergunta é referida em que sentido?


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (21 Ago 2008 às 19:23)

psm disse:


> A pergunta é referida em que sentido?




No sentido convectivo...!


----------



## psm (21 Ago 2008 às 19:30)

A convectidade para os proximos dias será nula , e a acontecer será segundo as previsões do gfs(12) a partir do dia 28,e esperamos que aconteça, e que convergiu com o ecmwf das (00).

E convergiu com o ecmwf das (12)


----------



## Agreste (21 Ago 2008 às 19:37)

Para mim é mais um episódio de algum ar tropical embrulhado na poeira africana, com pouca ou nenhuma convectividade. Infelizmente para nós que estamos aqui ao sul. Agosto teima em não repetir o episódio de 2007. Estamos barométricamente em terra de ninguém. Nem frio, nem calor, nem vento, nem humidade...

Não sei se fotocopiei alguém, mas se não fui original, paciência...


----------



## Mário Barros (21 Ago 2008 às 20:56)

As saídas dos GFS continuam sem duvida interessantes, se aquele arzinho frio se chegar um pouco mais para Este lá se vai o calor, se se dá o contrário isto é, se o ar frio se chega mais para Oeste, teremos algum calor  quem irá empurrar com mais força?? aposto no frio.


----------



## mauro miranda (21 Ago 2008 às 21:20)

vejam bem o que o GFS preve para dia 28 no cape das trovoadas


hummm que delicia

era bom era


----------



## Mário Barros (21 Ago 2008 às 21:31)

mauro miranda disse:


> vejam bem o que o GFS preve para dia 28 no cape das trovoadas
> 
> hummm que delicia
> 
> era bom era



Deve-se ficar apenas pela carta :assobio: talvez para o interior ainda dê alguma coisa, ainda bem que vou para Trás-dos-Montes para a semana


----------



## mauro miranda (21 Ago 2008 às 22:35)

pois a mim tambem me parece que isso e mais musica para os meus ouvidos do que se parece

ja estamos habituados nao é


----------



## algarvio1980 (21 Ago 2008 às 23:01)

A partir da próxima 4ª feira até ao dia 31, pode ocorrer alguma instabilidade começando no Algarve e estendendo ao resto do território, já há vários dias essa instabilidade tem continuado sempre run após run, situação a acompanhar.


----------



## miguel (21 Ago 2008 às 23:34)

Alguma vez vai ter de ser n??? E eu vou dia 29 para o Alentejo  seria uma maravilha ter a companhia das trovoadas


----------



## miguel (21 Ago 2008 às 23:44)

E o calor para a semana está confirmado  deverá ser forte em todo o interior e em algumas zonas do Litoral tipo Setubal com temperaturas a rondar os 35ºC ou até um pouco mais, no Interior a rondar os 35ºc a 40ºC durante pelo menos 3 dias terça, quarta e quinta...isto para já  mas claro isto é segundo as ultimas saidas não quer dizer que não venha a tirar mais ou a meter mais  tudo isto com o forte potencial para trovoadas!!


----------



## squidward (22 Ago 2008 às 00:41)

Mário Barros disse:


> Deve-se ficar apenas pela carta :assobio: talvez para o interior ainda dê alguma coisa, ainda bem que vou para Trás-dos-Montes para a semana



isto era DIVINAL!!!!

Vamos la ver


----------



## miguel (22 Ago 2008 às 00:51)

Alguem se lembra de um post que fiz em que mostrava uma carta com um lindo Cape e dizia vamos lá sonhar um pouco???Éra para dia 28  e fiz esse post no dia 13  Tendências pessoal tendências e esta vem de longe  para a semana temos calor e instabilidade do tipo convectivo  mas a quem toca é que não se pode dizer ainda


----------



## nimboestrato (22 Ago 2008 às 02:51)

miguel disse:


> ... Tendências pessoal tendências e esta vem de longe  para a semana temos calor e instabilidade do tipo convectivo  mas a quem toca é que não se pode dizer ainda



Nem na véspera haverá certezas a quem tocará essa instabilidade convectiva ;
Nessa instabilidade em que cogumelos explosivos parecem surgir do nada para logo ao virar da esquina se esfumarem,será  imprudente previsão das áreas afectadas ,quanto mais  para daqui a uns dias.
-será sempre a surpresa da Natureza a abraçar-nos com o seu livre arbítrio e/ou o cálculo da surpresa conjugado com o grau de certezas de que já dispomos.
Assim tem sido.Assim será.
Depois de um dia que tanto alvoroço causou ,
já que quase, quase parecia que íamos ter tudo  
e ,desde logo, soubemos  que mais uma vez nada voltávamos a ter,
depois de mais um dia de tanta parra,sem uvas,
os modelos apontam clara e acintosamente para Verão Global  para a próxima semana:
onde já tem sido, mas agora também,
onde não tem acontecido ( e não falámos só do litoral oeste).
Virá calor?  sim .
Haverá  condicções para a convectividade?
Não bastará o calor que virá.
Acrescentará ,mas haverá que reunir sempre, mais coordenadas.
E então a esta distância, nem falar.
De seguida, o que se afigura proeminente,
 será este Verão de lés-a -lés com a subida gradual das temperaturas já a partir de domingo (24) e até 28, pelo menos, (o sotavento algarvio escapa a esta generalização) estará garantida esta aparição rara neste Verão/2008 de um posicionamento forte anticiclónico nas Ilhas Britânicas que vai finalmente 
propiciar uma circulação de Leste em toda a Ibéria e um cheiro a esteva há muito arredio.
Todos eles ( modelos de previsão) o disseram nas suas últimas saídas.
Já não quedam dúvidas que virão outros olfactos. 
Até quando durará? Trará convectividade?
Logo se verá.....


----------



## psm (22 Ago 2008 às 08:39)

Parece e os pareces são relativos, que vamos ter festa a partir do dia 28 tendendo mais para o 29 esta minha alegria tem tudo a ver com a run das (00) do ecmwf, e tudo porque podemos ter um embolsamento de ar frio em altura a partir desses dias,e iremos ter calor com humidade nos niveis baixos(devido á posição da depressão), agora o problema é o que é mencionado pelo Nimboestrato, ONDE?
O gfs tem a posição das isobaras não muito realista nestes dias que estou a mencionar,e esperar pela run das (06), o fnmoc dá esta tendencia para lá do dia 30.


----------



## vitamos (22 Ago 2008 às 10:18)

Em relação às trovoadas e meramente em efeito estatístico, no ano passado na madrugada de Domingo do último fim de semana de Agosto, estava eu no concelho da Sertã quando uma das mais intensas trovoadas a que já assisti se abateu sobre o local onde eu me encontrava. Foram cerca de 30 min de raios constantes bem próximos e queda de chuva e granizo...

Ora aí vem esse fim de semana... isto vale o que vale, mas a época é normalmente propícia a estes fenómenos (pelo menos a nível local).


----------



## Mário Barros (22 Ago 2008 às 12:38)

A partir de amanhã começamos a aquecer de sul para norte, mas........o calor parece pouco constante, parece que vai andar aos pulos, pelo menos pelo GFS, ou será que tou muito estrábico 

Bem podem agradecer ao AA, se não fosse ele não veriamos mais calor este ano, e de certa maneira a depressão tambem vai ajudar a sustentar a nortada, sendo aqui facilita a formação de trovoadas e o aumento das temperaturas 





Mas o calorzinho não irá durar muito  num prazo pouco longinquo o AA irá fazer a sua dança do costume e irá colocar-se na vertical com um prolongamento até á Islândia, o que irá provocar uma descida geral nas temperaturas devido ao "puxar" de ar frio das latitudes mais a norte até nós,  xii parece 2005   será que a seca anda aí ?


----------



## psm (22 Ago 2008 às 12:41)

Mário tens que pòr o mapa dos 500 hp porque o 2º mapa que puseste não está certo, porque a situação de frio é em altura e não á superficie


----------



## Brunomc (22 Ago 2008 às 19:50)

Hoje no nosso pais vizinho houve muitas trovoadas 

no sat24 nota-se bem a formação das células

http://www.aemet.es/es/eltiempo/observacion/rayos


----------



## Chasing Thunder (22 Ago 2008 às 20:10)

O GFS continua a prever trovoadas a partir do dia 27 até ao dia 30 :thumbsup, gostava tanto que assim fosse


----------



## ALV72 (22 Ago 2008 às 22:03)

Se vocês estivessem até ao fim do mês como eu, a trabalhar dentro de um contentor metálico debaixo de 2 pinheiros, acho que não iriam querer assim tanto a trovoada por perto !!!

Cumprimentos
Joao

PS : Também gosto de vêr trovoada, mas tenho que estar em sitio seguro.


----------



## Brunomc (23 Ago 2008 às 09:39)

> Se vocês estivessem até ao fim do mês como eu, a trabalhar dentro de um contentor metálico debaixo de 2 pinheiros, acho que não iriam querer assim tanto a trovoada por perto !!!
> 
> Cumprimentos
> Joao
> ...




Não gostava nada de tar no teu lugar..

Uma vez andei a arranjar uma avaria numa plataforma metálica onde tava o ar condicionado..e tinha mesmo uma trovoada por cima..tive logo que sair de lá  

Então hoje e mais um dia de sol com algum calor..
Algumas cidades vão passar a barreira dos 30ºC 


Bragança - 30ºC
Portalegre - 30ºC
Évora - 32ºC
Castelo Branco - 33ºC
Beja - 33ºC


----------



## Chasing Thunder (23 Ago 2008 às 12:28)

Bem o GFS ainda continua a prever que as trovoadas venhem para portugal nos dias 28 e 29, e eu espero bem que aconteça, até gostava que o gfs na run das 12 mete-se mais festa para cá


----------



## Mário Barros (23 Ago 2008 às 23:25)

Parece que a tendência será para a formação de depressão nos próximos dias


----------



## Brigantia (23 Ago 2008 às 23:48)

Chasing Thunder disse:


> Bem o GFS ainda continua a prever que as trovoadas venhem para portugal nos dias 28 e 29, e eu espero bem que aconteça, até gostava que o gfs na run das 12 mete-se mais festa para cá




O GFS continua a insistir nesse cenário...













Ainda falta algum tempo mas parece que algo pode acontecer nesses dias...


----------



## nimboestrato (24 Ago 2008 às 08:35)

Continua a sintonia dos modelos quanto à subida gradual da temperatura até quinta-feira e com pouca nebulosidade (algum calor até, mesmo onde este Verão tem rareado) e continuam os modelos mais ou menos igualmente sintonizados para a possível festa eruptiva já a partir da tarde de 28 e com incidência maior a 29 e 30 com possibilidades ainda  de prolongamento da festa .
Até lá muita água (texto e mapas ) vai  correr  nestas páginas,muitas esperanças vão aqui ser depositadas,talvez também muitas desilusões 
consoante as saídas mais ou menos favoráveis dos modelos.
Como ainda falta (muito) tempo e este tipo de instabilidade é de difícil previsão às vezes até de véspera, aguardemos calma e serenamente 
para que a água (texto e mapas ) deste tópico se transfira 
para água a rodos (texto e fotos) do tópico aqui vizinho deste (Seguimento),
já a partir de quinta.
Será desta, que haverá "condições favoráveis para a ocorrência de trovoada" dispersa e generalizada?


----------



## Brigantia (24 Ago 2008 às 11:32)

Apesar de ainda ser a uma distância superior a 100H a tendência para termos boas condições para a ocorrência de trovoadas mantêm-se. Vamos continuar a acompanhar mas ainda muito pode mudar...
Para já destaque para a subida da temperatura.


----------



## Costa (24 Ago 2008 às 12:15)




----------



## Brunomc (24 Ago 2008 às 12:22)

isso e impossivel..

43ºC no Porto


----------



## Vince (24 Ago 2008 às 12:43)

nimboestrato disse:


> algum calor até, mesmo onde este Verão tem rareado



É de facto interessante a situação, se por acaso se confirmasse (ainda faltam muitos dias) seriam provavelmente os dias mais quentes do ano nalguns locais do noroeste do país, e curiosamente deixando o Algarve de fora e sem ser necessário sufocar de calor os alentejanos. 
43ºc não fazem sentido mas se calhar uns 36/38ºC no Porto já parecem credíveis, claro está, se as previsões se mantivessem.


Não me recordo deste ano ter visto mapas assim aí para o norte, excluindo interior.

*Temp. 850Hpa*






*Temperaturas máximas Meteoblue dia 28 e dia 29*


----------



## Chasing Thunder (24 Ago 2008 às 12:47)

Costa disse:


>




 Esse site deve estar muito doente, 43ºC no Porto imaginem o que não era no interior sul


----------



## Brigantia (24 Ago 2008 às 15:29)

Será que esta subida de temperatura não irá potenciar a possível situação do próximo fim-de-semana?

Para já, e ainda a muita distância, o GFS coloca para a zona de Bragança um Convective Available Potential Energy (CAPE) superior a 1000, o Lifted Index (LI) inferior a -3 e bastante humidade.







Fonte: © NOAA








Fonte: © NOAA


----------



## Gongas (24 Ago 2008 às 16:01)

Previsão para 4ª Feira, 27 de Agosto de 2008

Céu pouco nublado ou limpo, temporariamente muito nublado nas
regiões do Norte e Centro, com *condições favoráveis à ocorrência de
aguaceiros e trovoadas.*Vento fraco (inferior a 15 km/h), soprando moderado (20 a 35 km/h)
de noroeste no litoral oeste a sul do Cabo Carvoeiro durante a tarde.



Bem pelo menos no site do IM já há previsao de instabilidade para 4ª feira...vamos ver


----------



## Brigantia (24 Ago 2008 às 17:39)

Gongas disse:


> Previsão para 4ª Feira, 27 de Agosto de 2008
> 
> Céu pouco nublado ou limpo, temporariamente muito nublado nas
> regiões do Norte e Centro, com *condições favoráveis à ocorrência de
> ...




O GFS na saída 12Z retirou todo o potencial para o fim-de-semana mas coloca-o para o dia 27  no extremo NO de Portugal.
Esta situação deve-se essencialmente a uma depressão a níveis altos, não muito significativa,  situada a Oeste do continente, visível nos mapas a 500hPA.


----------



## rijo (24 Ago 2008 às 20:30)

Brunomc disse:


> Não gostava nada de tar no teu lugar..
> 
> Uma vez andei a arranjar uma avaria numa plataforma metálica onde tava o ar condicionado..e tinha mesmo uma trovoada por cima..tive logo que sair de lá
> 
> ...



No outro dia vi um programa no discovery onde estudavam as pessoas atingidas por raios. 

Um dos testes resultou no facto do metal não atrair raios, apenas é bom condutor dos mesmos. 

Se tivesses de ser atingido por um raio, não era por estares afastado da plataforma que não eras.


----------



## Costa (24 Ago 2008 às 23:01)

Chasing Thunder disse:


> Esse site deve estar muito doente, 43ºC no Porto imaginem o que não era no interior sul


----------



## Minho (25 Ago 2008 às 00:15)

Se haverão trovoadas intensas ou não ainda vamos ver, mas gostaria de destacar os 34ºC de diferença entre os 850hPa e os 500hPa previstos no GFS das 12h em Vigo


----------



## JoãoDias (25 Ago 2008 às 01:47)

Costa disse:


>



DE quando é este gráfico? Da vaga de calor de 2003?


----------



## RMira (25 Ago 2008 às 11:22)

Ora bons dias,

Já não era sem tempo. Bem, a saída das 06Z volta a carregar com trovoadas e bastante potencial um acontecimento que deverá requerer acompanhamento por aqui. Estamos a 60h do inicio do fenómeno mas como sabemos as trovoadas são um pouco dificeis de prever, pelo que deveremos continuar a acompanhar o seu desenvolvimento. É de salientar que há mais de 2 semanas que disse que na última semana de Agosto iriamos ter convectividade. E mantenho o que disse, aliás, penso que será assim um pouco durante todo o mês de Setembro.

Cumps


----------



## vitamos (25 Ago 2008 às 11:28)

mirones disse:


> Ora bons dias,
> 
> Já não era sem tempo. Bem, a saída das 06Z volta a carregar com trovoadas e bastante potencial um acontecimento que deverá requerer acompanhamento por aqui. Estamos a 60h do inicio do fenómeno mas como sabemos as trovoadas são um pouco dificeis de prever, pelo que deveremos continuar a acompanhar o seu desenvolvimento. É de salientar que há mais de 2 semanas que disse que na última semana de Agosto iriamos ter convectividade. E mantenho o que disse, aliás, penso que será assim um pouco durante todo o mês de Setembro.
> 
> Cumps



Está de facto muito promissor! 3ª feira estaremos a 48 horas de um potencial evento (e aí talvez haja mais certezas) Em semana de aniversário aqui do estaminé, seria muito bom que se mantivesse este quadro


----------



## RMira (25 Ago 2008 às 11:35)

vitamos disse:


> Está de facto muito promissor! 3ª feira estaremos a 48 horas de um potencial evento (e aí talvez haja mais certezas) Em semana de aniversário aqui do estaminé, seria muito bom que se mantivesse este quadro



É verdade. Não nos podemos esquecer o que aconteceu o ano passado por esta altura mais ou menos quando na última saída antes do evento tudo se perdeu. No entanto, estas subidas da temperatura não estão a acontecer por acaso


----------



## Chasing Thunder (25 Ago 2008 às 12:56)

Nesta saida das 06h o gfs meteu mais festa







Mas como ainda falta algum tempo não podemos deitar já os foguetes antes da festa


----------



## squidward (25 Ago 2008 às 17:31)

finalmente parece que vou matar saudades das trovoadas 
ehehe, já não era sem tempo


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (25 Ago 2008 às 17:59)

squidward disse:


> finalmente parece que vou matar saudades das trovoadas
> ehehe, já não era sem tempo



Mete saudades nisso caro squid... Mesmo que os indices diminuam um bocado quem anda as esfregar as maos com isto tudo ainda sou eu e os meus compadres aqui da zona do sotavento...

Embora seja geral... 

Mas os nortenhos tambem nao se escapam a boas celulas e segundo o modelo MM5 devera ser um pouco assim:

http://www.meteogalicia.es/galego/modelos/numerico/mm5_00Z/hoxe/anim_mm5pr1.gif

Mas sabemos que os modelos de prec. tem dificuldade em prever onde ira ocorrer as fortes precipitaçoes quando o tempo é convectivo...

A maquina já tem as objectivas limpas... agora é ve-las vir de sul e Levante!!


----------



## rijo (25 Ago 2008 às 21:58)

*Previsao freemeteo*

Queluz




Lisboa


----------



## miguel (26 Ago 2008 às 00:23)

O melhor da festa poderá ser no final da madrugada de sexta e manha de sexta no sul!! depois progride para Norte mas ai penso que poderá já ter perdido algum gáz  quinta ao fim do dia começa a festa com o pico como disse pela madrugada e manha de Sexta!!


----------



## Gongas (26 Ago 2008 às 01:37)

axo k deveria ser aberto um novo tópico para acompanhar esta situação...visto estar a 2 dias de distancia e já nao parecer fugir.


----------



## Mário Barros (26 Ago 2008 às 01:45)

A chuva que aí vem é trovoada não é? é que parece uma frente fria perdida, porque a temperatura depois da chuvita caí brutalmente  isto se a temperatura chegar a subir, mas Queluz é um mau exemplo  trovoada ?? depois de uma queda daquelas (temperatura) xiii na me parece.


----------



## nimboestrato (26 Ago 2008 às 03:08)

Gongas disse:


> axo k deveria ser aberto um novo tópico para acompanhar esta situação...visto estar a 2 dias de distancia e já nao parecer fugir.



Que exagero!Este tópico é para isto mesmo:
-para se conjecturar acerca  do que aí vem.
Novo tópico?Só quando as certezas do inusitado ganharem forma.
digo eu, simples participante deste forum.
Se até agora ainda os modelos balbuciam e
 na saída das 18h o GFS volta a amenizar o extremo e o 
 ECMWF também recua ,então para quê especular?
Na madrugada de sexta é que vai ser?
depois progredirará para o norte  com menos gaz?
A tantas horas, nesta especificidade e tantas certezas???
Isto vai continuar a dar voltas e reviravoltas e ainda não estaremos 
livres de mais uma desilusão.
Certo, certo , é o litoral norte voltar a cheirar os 30º tão arredios neste Verão nos próximos 2, 3 dias...
Depois há um universo por descobrir num local perto de si.
Assim esperamos que aconteça.
Tenho saudades da trovoada de Verão...


----------



## Chasing Thunder (26 Ago 2008 às 09:44)

E mais uma vez o gfs já tirou um pouco mais da festa que era para vir






Só espero que na próxima run o gfs meta muito mais festa


----------



## Mário Barros (26 Ago 2008 às 11:48)

Este pseudo-calor está a fazer um esforço para se manifestar, até dói, a qualquer momento acabará, os modelos tão completamente malucos.

Claro que no interior as coisas poderão prolongar-se mais um pouco para além do previsto, mas mesmo assim será complicado 





Trovoada ?? não na minha terra.


----------



## miguel (26 Ago 2008 às 12:24)

Vejo ainda o mesmo tempo quente quarta e quinta com trovoadas na quinta e sexta no Centro e sul em particular e a progredir para Norte...vento muito fraco a partir de quarta em particular na quinta onde se vai sentir um ar muito quente e abafado sem vento com as belas das trovoadas a rebentarem...algures  ao tempo que digo isto


----------



## Chasing Thunder (26 Ago 2008 às 12:49)

E nesta saida das 06 o gfs já meteu um pouco mais de festa






Esperemos que venha festa com força, e claro e espero que o gfs continue a meter mais


----------



## Brunomc (26 Ago 2008 às 13:11)

Alerta amarelo para o interior norte..

Vila Real,Bragança e Guarda 

temperaturas entre os 32ºC e 35ºC


----------



## vitamos (26 Ago 2008 às 13:13)

A minha vertente mais pessimista indica que isto pode ser um fiasco (como tantos outros que apanhámos)

No entanto gostei da run do gfs das 6z. Qualquer run que não tire nada mesmo que não meta já é positivo nesta altura. E a das 6z colocou mais substância na sopa 

Outra coisa que estou a gostar é das observações presentes (pelo menos por aqui). O céu está limpo sim, está calor sim, mas nota-se também humidade, sob a forma de uma névoa persistente, sob a forma de um desconforto que se sente... Ora pelo que aprendi por estas bandas este nunca é um ingrediente de descartar nestas situações e pode fazer diferença e baralhar qualquer quadrozinho colorido de CAPE/LI (ás vezes para melhor e ás vezes para pior).

O nosso IM desta vez aposta bem alto (para já...)

Veremos!


----------



## squidward (26 Ago 2008 às 14:37)

Chasing Thunder disse:


> E nesta saida das 06 o gfs já meteu um pouco mais de festa
> 
> 
> 
> ...



é isso GFS, não mexas mais!!!


----------



## miguel (26 Ago 2008 às 17:01)

Só tem uma coisa que não me agrada de ver que é o centro da depressão em altura um pouco distante no mar com isso não quer dizer que não vamos ver trovoadas em terra mas poderemos ver pelo satélite algumas em alto mar que poderá fazer inveja as que estão em terra


----------



## Mário Barros (26 Ago 2008 às 19:15)

Que se passa com os modelos ?? Que bezanice, que terão andado a beber Caipirinha concerteza  pra um membro mostrar 50ºC só pode.


----------



## Gilmet (26 Ago 2008 às 19:58)

Na _run_ das 12h, o cenário de possíveis trovoadas foi "suavizado" uma vez mais...

Segundo esta _run_, este teria o seu ponto máximo ás 00h do dia 29 de Agosto







Vamos ver o que acontece nas próximas runs...
(Talvez nem chegue a acontecer nada de interessante, com uma situação de abate gradual da intensidade do acontecimento, até não restar nada, ou quase nada deste... mas vamos acreditar)


----------



## psm (26 Ago 2008 às 21:02)

O ecmwf está novamente com um delirio, com a previsão a longo prazotudo por causa daquele centro depressionário no dia 4 de setembro.


----------



## CMPunk (26 Ago 2008 às 22:28)

Boas Pessoal!

Ah tanto tempo que não vinha aqui, que saudades, maldito trabalho tem me afastado de tudo.

Bem agora voltei e é para ficar, pessoal vai fazer 1 ano que houve aquelas grandes chuvadas de agosto, que saudades 

Enfim, ando desejoso de ver a chuva, a trovoada novamente.

Pessoal que acham que pode acontecer até ao Final deste mes hum?

Será que vamos ter chuva?

O IM dá previsão de mau tempo lá po Norte.

Quero Chuvaaa 

Cumps


----------



## Momo (26 Ago 2008 às 22:53)

Olá a todos novamente,

Sou a noivinha de Sábado,dia 30 de Agosto, e queria saber então quais as previsões do tempo para este fim-de-semana.

Tou com muitos receios,mau tempo...

Obrigado!!!!


----------



## miguel (26 Ago 2008 às 23:11)

Momo disse:


> Olá a todos novamente,
> 
> Sou a noivinha de Sábado,dia 30 de Agosto, e queria saber então quais as previsões do tempo para este fim-de-semana.
> 
> ...



Quanto a mim vai estar um tempo ameno nada de muito calor uns 26/27ºC vento fraco que torna o tempo mais agradável, quanto a trovoadas ou aguaceiros no Sábado já não me parece muito provável que ocorra nessa zona no máximo poderá estar céu com algumas nuvens a meterem medo mas que nada vão largar   Felicidades


----------



## Brigantia (26 Ago 2008 às 23:13)

Momo disse:


> Olá a todos novamente,
> 
> Sou a noivinha de Sábado,dia 30 de Agosto, e queria saber então quais as previsões do tempo para este fim-de-semana.
> 
> ...



Esta saída agrava a situação para Quinta á tarde e Sexta, mas no Sábado já deve estar tudo muito melhor.
Além de que as trovodas são sempre muito localizadas. Na Quinta á tarde e na madrugada de Sexta é que podemos ter trovoadas localmente moderadas...



Já agora aqui fica uma previsão da precipitação para os próximos dias...

















Felicidades...


----------



## miguel (26 Ago 2008 às 23:15)

Destaque para o calor no dia de quinta feira um calor desagradável sem vento e com céu coberto nalgumas zonas que torna ainda mais sufocante o ar


----------



## Charlie Moreira (26 Ago 2008 às 23:28)

boasDD

ja tinha saudades de participar no forum tudo isto por causa do tempo que nao tem andado como desejaria pelo menos aqui para o norte...
bem olhando a esta situaçao parece me que o gfs anda um bocado confuso ora tira ora põe tendencia para trovoadas apostaria numa situação mais adversa no interior norte e sul com as tais trovoadas acompanhadas de granizo... vamos aguardar amanha será "o Dia D"

Cumprimentos a todos os meteoloucos


----------



## Brigantia (26 Ago 2008 às 23:58)

Aqui fica o mapa do dia...







O ECMWF está modelar uma situação típica de Outono para o início de Setembro. Mas claro, ainda falta muito tempo....


----------



## nimboestrato (27 Ago 2008 às 03:16)

Brigantia disse:


> O ECMWF está modelar uma situação típica de Outono para o início de Setembro. Mas claro, ainda falta muito tempo....



Há agora, ao contrário dos últimos dias, uma grande disparidade entre os principais modelos a partir do 4º, 5º dia.Nada a que já não temos assistido no passado.O GFS,coloca o centro dessa  depressão bem mais a nordeste e bem menos vigorosa;o que na  Ibéria fará toda a diferença .
São muitos dias .Sobretudo nesta altura do Ano.
Se para um horizonte menos vasto,se para 3 ,4 dias  há este diz que disse,este vem que não vem trovoadas,este "oh diabo !!!  aos poucos foram tirando quase tudo", e o que parecia certo e seguro surge agora ténue cinzento esbatido,
se assim é ,
olhemos sempre para esses mapas (previsões) com o sobrolho circunspecto.No mínimo.
Está pois difícil saber o que ,desde já, aí vem.Sabemos de alguma instabilidade 
depois deste calor que ainda não chegou ao litoral oeste,mas que já tem data marcada para ir-se embora.Desconfiamos que mais uma vez a montanha irá parir um rato.Ou somos nós ,sempre nesta espera que pode enregelar os ímpetos,mas não mata a paixão que nos molda mais para o que queremos do que para o  que vemos?
Uma bela trovoada de Verão???
Onde? Onde? A espera tem sido tanta que já faria Kms para ver uma.
Onde vão estar???
De início era mais a norte,agora até podem ocorrer no mar.
de ínicio não havia dúvidas.Agora há cada vez menos certezas.
Vamos esperar que a previsão actual do IM se confirme.


----------



## RMira (27 Ago 2008 às 09:37)

nimboestrato disse:


> Há agora, ao contrário dos últimos dias, uma grande disparidade entre os principais modelos a partir do 4º, 5º dia.Nada a que já não temos assistido no passado.O GFS,coloca o centro dessa  depressão bem mais a nordeste e bem menos vigorosa;o que na  Ibéria fará toda a diferença .
> São muitos dias .Sobretudo nesta altura do Ano.
> Se para um horizonte menos vasto,se para 3 ,4 dias  há este diz que disse,este vem que não vem trovoadas,este "oh diabo !!!  aos poucos foram tirando quase tudo", e o que parecia certo e seguro surge agora ténue cinzento esbatido,
> se assim é ,
> ...



Bom dia,

Penso que a trovoada ninguém a tirará, se vem mais ou menos vioenta isso já não se sabe. Que zonas irá afectar isso também será incógnito e só mesmo na hora se poderá ter mais noção. Mas que ela vem lá isso continuo aa acreditar bastante.

Só uma nota final para o muito calor previsto para 5ª feira...é tão bom ver aquela temperatura ali


----------



## Brunomc (27 Ago 2008 às 09:52)

> Bom dia,
> 
> Penso que a trovoada ninguém a tirará, se vem mais ou menos vioenta isso já não se sabe. Que zonas irá afectar isso também será incógnito e só mesmo na hora se poderá ter mais noção. Mas que ela vem lá isso continuo aa acreditar bastante.
> 
> Só uma nota final para o muito calor previsto para 5ª feira...é tão bom ver aquela temperatura ali



Bom Dia pessoal..

mirones ja viste bem os nossos vizinhos espanhois..tiveram trovoadas durante a madrugada e manha..

http://www.aemet.es/es/eltiempo/observacion/rayos


----------



## vitamos (27 Ago 2008 às 09:55)

Uma breve passagem pela run das 0z e uma vez que a das 6z  estará quase a sair, indica pelo menos a manutenção das condições propícias a ocorrência de trovoada em todo o país, nomeadamente quinta feira no sul e sexta no norte! O tempo que falta anima as hostes, mas aconselho a não euforia... estas situações são sempre muito incertas! Mas sonhemos


----------



## RMira (27 Ago 2008 às 09:58)

Brunomc disse:


> Bom Dia pessoal..
> 
> mirones ja viste bem os nossos vizinhos espanhois..tiveram trovoadas durante a madrugada e manha..




Bom dia Brunomc,

É verdade, olhando aqui podemos ver isso mesmo:

http://www.aemet.es/es/eltiempo/observacion/rayos

Ainda que tenham sido na sua esmagadora maioria descargas negativas (numa proporção de 1 - /150 +). Não nos podemos queixar, se olhando para o potencial actual (CAPE) nessa zona e vemos que daqui a partir do final do dia de amanhã temos o país quase todo a amarelo com partes laranja e mesmo a escurecer esse laranja com indices de 3 e mesmo 4, poderemos ter realmente um bom espectáculo (espero que sem incidentes graves). Hoje poderemos lá para a noite já ver o 1º aviso do estofex sobre este episódio.

Cumps.


----------



## RMira (27 Ago 2008 às 10:06)

INFORMAÇÃO INSTITUTO DE METEOROLOGIA:

*Continente* 




> Previsão para 4ª Feira, 27 de Agosto de 2008
> 
> REGIÕES NORTE E CENTRO:
> Céu pouco nublado ou limpo, apresentando-se temporariamente muito
> ...


----------



## psm (27 Ago 2008 às 10:22)

mirones disse:


> Bom dia,
> 
> Penso que a trovoada ninguém a tirará, se vem mais ou menos vioenta isso já não se sabe. Que zonas irá afectar isso também será incógnito e só mesmo na hora se poderá ter mais noção. Mas que ela vem lá isso continuo aa acreditar bastante.
> 
> Só uma nota final para o muito calor previsto para 5ª feira...é tão bom ver aquela temperatura ali







Tenho que corrigir acerca do muito calor, será calor normal e não mais de 30 ,31º para Lisboa, terá que se reparar, e não me canso de escrever com um geopotencial com valores baixos não poderá haver muito calor porque se reflete em todos os niveis da atmosfera.
 O gfs de vez enquanto aumenta muito as temperaturas.


----------



## RMira (27 Ago 2008 às 10:28)

psm disse:


> O gfs de vez enquanto aumenta muito as temperaturas.



Mas por vezes também faz exactamente o contrário. Eu quando falei em muito calor tenho a noção do que disse. Sei perfeitamente que não estava a falar de temperaturas de mais de 34ºC em Lisboa e perto dos 40ºC no interior.

Vamos esperar para ver se amanhã não haverá muito bons distritos em alerta amarelo/laranja por causa da temperatura.

Cumps.


----------



## psm (27 Ago 2008 às 10:30)

A minha resposta tem haver com o geopotencial previsto para amanhã e com o tefigrama e com as temperaturas mostradas pelo ecmwf gratuitas(tem que se ver todos os modelos e não só um).


----------



## RMira (27 Ago 2008 às 10:36)

psm disse:


> A minha resposta tem haver com o geopotencial previsto para amanhã e com o tefigrama e com as temperaturas mostradas pelo ecmwf gratuitas(tem que se ver todos os modelos e não só um).



Exacto, mas esse baixo geopotencial, é o potenciador das trovoadas...a tal DANA. A meu ver qunato maior for o gradiente térmico entre o goepotencial e a 850hpa, melhores as condições para a ocorrência de trovoadas, digo eu


----------



## psm (27 Ago 2008 às 10:44)

mirones disse:


> Exacto, mas esse baixo geopotencial, é o potenciador das trovoadas...a tal DANA. A meu ver qunato maior for o gradiente térmico entre o goepotencial e a 850hpa, melhores as condições para a ocorrência de trovoadas, digo eu





Eu não me referi à potenciação de trovoadas relacionado com esta cut off, mas sim a valores altos de temperatura como foi colocado no post.


----------



## RMira (27 Ago 2008 às 10:47)

psm disse:


> Eu não me referi à potenciação de trovoadas relacionado com esta cut off, mas sim a valores altos de temperatura como foi colocado no post.



Ok, percebi o que querias dizer. Estás a querer dizer que o gradiente de temperatura será compensado em altitude amenizando as mesmas à superfície.


----------



## psm (27 Ago 2008 às 10:47)

Sim
E eu não acredito que sejam muito violentas, pois a energia á superficie não será a sufeciente para gerar violentas trovoadas, teria que haver mais dias com componente de leste para que houvesse maior acumulação de energia, e na costa ocidental a água teria que ter mais 2 ou 3º para haver mais calor latente, e assim mais espectáculo.


----------



## RMira (27 Ago 2008 às 10:51)

Concordando com o que dizes, ainda assim e apenas como mera previsão pessoal (qual borda-dágua ) que penso se atingirá 34ºC em Lisboa e os 40ºC no interior, começando a descer significativaemnte as mesmas com a entrada da DANA. A meu ver haverá um momento com pico máximo da temperatura nesses valores...  (sou teimoso)


----------



## RMira (27 Ago 2008 às 11:00)

Bem mais uma saída do GFS e mais um aumento do CAPE e do Lifted Index...vamos lá ver...


----------



## vitamos (27 Ago 2008 às 11:10)

mirones disse:


> Bem mais uma saída do GFS e mais um aumento do CAPE e do Lifted Index...vamos lá ver...



Um aumento bem significativo! Mas é a saída das 6z que tem tendência para "extremar" sempre demais. A das 12z se não tirar é bom sinal


----------



## Astroamador (27 Ago 2008 às 11:13)

Bom dia!
Que se passou? O que é que aumentou?
Vai haver festa?


----------



## miguel (27 Ago 2008 às 11:17)

Amanha sera um dia quente  e abafado!nao sei onde ta a duvida!!


----------



## vitamos (27 Ago 2008 às 11:22)

Astroamador disse:


> Bom dia!
> Que se passou? O que é que aumentou?
> Vai haver festa?



Basicamente a possibilidade de trovoadas! Embora haja muitos mais factores que podem influenciar estes acontecimentos, estão reunidas as condições para aguaceiros acompanhados de trovoadas em todo o território de Portugal continental, com mais incidência 5ª na região sul e 6ª pelo norte... 

No entanto a situação é de acompanhar com as habituais reservas uma vez que estes fenómenos costumam ser localizados, (pode trovejar aqui e a 50 km não se observar uma única decarga!), de certa forma imprevisíveis e podem por diversos factores nem chegar a ocorrerem. A partir de amanhã começa o habitual "nowcasting" sobretudo fixando os olhos nas imagens satélite e tentando prever as eventuais trovoadas


----------



## Astroamador (27 Ago 2008 às 11:25)

Que fixe!
Já me tou preparando para a festa 
eheh


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (27 Ago 2008 às 11:32)

A depressao parece um buraco negro  

http://www.meteogalicia.es/galego/observacion/satelite/imaxes/wvatlantico_n.jpg


----------



## Astroamador (27 Ago 2008 às 11:38)

Pois parece 
Que beleza!


----------



## Vince (27 Ago 2008 às 12:29)

Ora, cá vou eu atrever-me numa previsão de Trovoadas.

*
Quinta-Feira*
Trovoadas no centro e norte do país, prevendo que sejam os distritos de Santarém, Portalegre e Castelo Branco onde há maior probabilidade, especialmente a região Oeste. Eventualmente a Grande Lisboa/norte de Setúbal também possa ver marginalmente alguma coisa.

*Sexta-feira*
Trovoadas eventualmente mais fortes que na 5ªfeira em especial a norte do Tejo prolongando-se pela noite sobretudo no norte do país.


*Esta previsão tem 0% de fiabilidade e mudará ao ritmo das saídas dos modelos*


----------



## algarvio1980 (27 Ago 2008 às 12:44)

Vince disse:


> Ora, cá vou eu atrever-me numa previsão de Trovoadas.
> 
> *
> Quinta-Feira*
> ...



Segundo a previsão do Vince, como o Alentejo e Algarve somos Marrocos, ele já não prevê

Principalmente na madrugada de 6ªfeira é capaz de ocorrer alguma precipitação no Algarve segundo o ECMWF, mas não passará de uma situação normal, mesmo eu, não estou à espera de grande coisa, falta ali qualquer ingrediente que o ano passado existia e este ano não existe, por isso, até concordo com a previsão do Vince.


----------



## vitamos (27 Ago 2008 às 12:51)

Eu diria que quando até o Vince arrisca uma previsão pessoal, há que ter esperança 

Claro que terá trunfos na manga (mais dados)... não é Vince  ?

Embora muito queimados por diversos fiascos, desta vez modelos, IM, nós próprios estamos a inclinar claramente para alguma animação. Penso que as próximas runs dos modelos irão consolidar o cenário.

Pelo sim pelo não hoje vou dar um saltinho à praia, que amanhã a festa é outra


----------



## miguel (27 Ago 2008 às 12:59)

Concordo com a previsão do Vince menos numa parte penso que as células não todas uma ou outra vão rebentar no Alentejo e progredir para Norte e ai Setubal ou Lisboa podem estar no caminho  quem, diz no Alentejo diz no litoral Alentejano  a festa para a minha zona penso que seja entre amanha o fim do dia e o fim da manha de sexta...sexta de manha vou para o Alentejo e vou me afastar da instabilidade


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (27 Ago 2008 às 13:06)

Boas malta...

Vince os Algarvios e Alenjanos tambem sao gente   Tambem queremos algo  

Hoje ao fim da tarde principio da noite ate amanha ao final da noite espero que bombe aqui para terras do Reino dos Algarves...


----------



## Paulo H (27 Ago 2008 às 13:11)

Humm.. 


Não sejam alarvos, voceses querendes tudo pra aí no litoral e alentejo e noses aqui no interior beirão nada! Atão como é que éi?!

Que venha uma trovoada valente, mas que não seja das secas! Não quero cá incendios! Se vier com granizo tb era interessante, mas em Agosto por aqui não acredito muito..

Venham elas!

PS: Esqueçam o granizo, há que fazer a vindima ainda, ia estragar tudo, não pode ser...


----------



## Vince (27 Ago 2008 às 13:15)

Bem, eu referi Portalegre e que eu saiba ainda é Alentejo  
Beja e Algarve deixei de fora por falta de humidade, embora na sexta de manhã ela não ande longe do lado de lá da fronteira.
Mas como disse, é pouco mais do que um palpite com 0% de fiabilidade, e só dei uma olhadela no GFS, não tive tempo para mais.


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (27 Ago 2008 às 13:22)

Vince disse:


> Bem, eu referi Portalegre e que eu saiba ainda é Alentejo
> Beja e Algarve deixei de fora por falta de humidade, embora na sexta de manhã ela não ande longe do lado de lá da fronteira.
> Mas como disse, é pouco mais do que um palpite com 0% de fiabilidade, e só dei uma olhadela no GFS, não tive tempo para mais.




A falta de humidade parece ser temporaria... espreita aqui:

http://www.meteogalicia.es/galego/modelos/numerico/mm5_00Z/hoxe/anim_mm5hu2m1.gif

Embora mesmo com falta de humidade que neste momento ronda os 45% o calor esta insurpotavel... esta muito abafado!!


----------



## Brunomc (27 Ago 2008 às 13:40)

ja se tá a formar umas células a Este da Guarda..


----------



## Chasing Thunder (27 Ago 2008 às 14:19)

Vince disse:


> Bem, eu referi Portalegre e que eu saiba ainda é Alentejo
> Beja e Algarve deixei de fora por falta de humidade, embora na sexta de manhã ela não ande longe do lado de lá da fronteira.
> Mas como disse, é pouco mais do que um palpite com 0% de fiabilidade, e só dei uma olhadela no GFS, não tive tempo para mais.




espera lá eu fui ver o gfs e vi que á boas condições favoráveis á ocorrênçia de trovoadas no alentejo e algarve
Ou sou eu que não sei ver


----------



## squidward (27 Ago 2008 às 14:28)

bem, finalmente parece que vou tirar o pó a máquina fotográfica, para tirar umas fotozitas 

Venham elas!!!


----------



## Sueste (27 Ago 2008 às 14:33)

Caros amigos, infelizmente não tenho grande conhecimento nas previsões. Será que me podem fornecer os sites onde encontram essas previsões.

Não sou um grande conhecedor nesta área, mas pelo que me parece, há falta de humidade suficiente para haver alguma animação por estas bandas. 
No ano passado esse elemento, a humidade, foi essencial para a tempestade do ano passado. 

A humidade nesta hora ronda os 48%.


Nunca choveu tanto num mês de Agosto como no ano passado.


----------



## Jota 21 (27 Ago 2008 às 15:32)

]ToRnAdO[;82540 disse:
			
		

> A depressao parece um buraco negro
> 
> http://www.meteogalicia.es/galego/observacion/satelite/imaxes/wvatlantico_n.jpg



Linda imagem! A natureza é fantástica...


----------



## Brunomc (27 Ago 2008 às 16:02)

continua o céu limpo e o vento fraco 
temperatura a andar entre os 30-32ºC

ja se vê elas a rebentarem no outro lado da fronteira 

hoje não vai haver nada de especial..talvez umas trovoadas ao fim da tarde ou inicio da noite na zona da Guarda e Bragança..

mas vamos ver o evulir da situação..tou a acompanhar em varias imagens de satelite e dois radares


----------



## shaleim (27 Ago 2008 às 18:10)

Está-se a ver qualquer coisa a este-nordeste, mas com pouca pujança. Julgo que a humidade é insuficiente. A imagem de satélite (16h - ou seja 17 h) revela a formação muito ténue de algumas células na zona da Serra do Caldeirão. Ainda há tempo para alguma coisa, embora pouco provável.

Vamos aguardar por amanhã.


----------



## rijo (27 Ago 2008 às 19:36)




----------



## psm (27 Ago 2008 às 19:55)

Nas previsões do fnmoc as percipitações para estes dias que estamos tanto à espera não serão fortes, e no fim da sequencia da run, à a aproximação de uma frente fria não muito activa, mas o mais interressante nesta run é o que acontece a norte da Mauritanea e no sul do antigo Saara espanhol, serão as violentas percipitações, mas enfim é só para a parte final da run nos dias 3 e 4 de setembro.


----------



## Vince (27 Ago 2008 às 20:00)

Chasing Thunder disse:


> espera lá eu fui ver o gfs e vi que á boas condições favoráveis á ocorrênçia de trovoadas no alentejo e algarve
> Ou sou eu que não sei ver



Prever trovoadas e onde vão ocorrer é uma coisa complexa do qual nem 5% percebo, daí ter dito que a previsão não tinha fiabilidade.
Mas já expliquei repetidas vezes que só olhar para o CAPE não chega, temos imensos dias com CAPE sem haver trovoadas. No caso do Algarve como expliquei, foi a ausência de humidade. No centro do país há alguma, não não tanta como pensava de manhã pois o mapa dos 700hPa foi um pouco enganador, fui ver melhor agora com um skew-T em vários locais  existe razoável humidade nos 700 mas não é assim tanta abaixo disso, mas deve ser suficiente para algumas trovoadas.

A última vez que falei do assunto foi aqui:
http://www.meteopt.com/forum/seguim...o-alertas-agosto-2008-a-2428-7.html#post81045
 (e página seguinte)



			
				]ToRnAdO[;82571 disse:
			
		

> A falta de humidade parece ser temporaria... espreita aqui:
> 
> http://www.meteogalicia.es/galego/modelos/numerico/mm5_00Z/hoxe/anim_mm5hu2m1.gif
> 
> Embora mesmo com falta de humidade que neste momento ronda os 45% o calor esta insurpotavel... esta muito abafado!!




A humidade que tens à superfície pode não querer dizer nada, e essa previsão é a humidade na superfície. Interessa é a humidade na atmosfera da superfície até aos 700 hPa. 

Mas isso não quer dizer que não haja trovoadas, são previsões, logo falíveis, e a humidade como referi de manhã não anda longe daí, há mais do lado de lá da fronteira. E pode haver tudo e mesmo assim não haver trovoadas por falta de outras coisas, como referi no link acima colocado.


----------



## psm (27 Ago 2008 às 20:09)

As runs das 12 do ecmwf ultimamente tem andado com muitos delirios no fim da previsão ao mostrar uma depressão tão cavada a noroeste da PI nesta altura do ano, se fosse no inverno era uma depressão normal ,mas nesta altura do campeonato
O que mostram todas elas no geral é o jet stream andar em latitudes tão baixas.
 Será que com o andar do ano iremos ter o retorno do ano de 1876(ou andar lá perto já tivemos o ano2000)? Estou a especular tambem tenho direito


----------



## Momo (27 Ago 2008 às 20:23)

Então ninguém fala para mim!!!

Gostava mesmo de saber as previsões exactas do tempo para dia 30 e 31 de Agosto,na zona de Leiria...
Aqui no fórum já me disseram que o tempo estaria nublado mas nunca me falaram em aguaceiros.

Hoje as pessoas já me disseram que iria chover nesses dias!!

Ando tão desanimada!!Vou casar nesse fim-de-semana e temos quase tudo planeado no exterior,iria estragar muita coisa!!

Enfim, gostava mesmo que não chovesse e que estivesse um tempo mais ou menos agradável,infelizmente não se manda nessas coisas...

Beijos!!!


----------



## Gilmet (27 Ago 2008 às 20:38)

Momo disse:


> Então ninguém fala para mim!!!
> 
> Gostava mesmo de saber as previsões exactas do tempo para dia 30 e 31 de Agosto,na zona de Leiria...
> Aqui no fórum já me disseram que o tempo estaria nublado mas nunca me falaram em aguaceiros.
> ...




Olá Momo!!

Fiz uma recolha de informação de alguns sites...

Freemeteo






MeteoBlue






GFS







Segundo o Freemeteo, para esses dias, para aí, o céu estará muito nublado... mas sem chuva...

Segundo o MeteoBlue, no dia 30 poderá chover fraco ou cair chuvisco durante a manhã e/ou a tarde... no dia 31, o céu estará muito nublado

Segundo o GFS, apenas choverá algo (fraco) no dia 30 pela tarde...



*Resumindo:* Para dia 30, segundo as informações actuais, o céu estará muito nublado e poderá cair qualquer coisa... mas fraca... lá para a tarde
Para dia 31, o céu apenas se manterá muito nublado...


Para agora, são as previsões que se dão... até lá, algumas coisas ainda se podem alterar...



Ficam aqui os links das previsões destes sites, para Leiria:

Freemeteo Leiria
MeteoBlue Leiria
GFS Precipitação


----------



## MSantos (27 Ago 2008 às 22:06)

Parece mesmo que podemos ter qualquer coisa

Eu fico doente quando me meto a ver os modelos desde as desilusões com a falta de neve no Inverno passado pouca atenção lhes tenho prestado


----------



## psm (28 Ago 2008 às 08:29)

Bem isto será praticamente no seguimento de Setembro, mas o ecmwf continua a manter a tendencia de mudança radical no estado do tempo, com a entrada de uma depressão a NO da PI, e associado a uma pressão atmosférica bastante baixa no interior da mesma, para esta altura do ano.


----------



## nimboestrato (28 Ago 2008 às 09:09)

psm disse:


> ... mas o ecmwf continua a manter a tendencia de mudança radical no estado do tempo, com a entrada de uma depressão a NO da PI, e associado a uma pressão atmosférica bastante baixa no interior da mesma, para esta altura do ano.



Mas continua isolado nessa previsão a médio prazo.
O GFS e o UKMO anunciam por outro lado, pântano barométrico para a mesma altura na Península.
Amanhã ,até podem trocar de posições.A esta distância ainda tudo será possível.
Mais certo, será este tempo incerto que nos bafejará até sábado .
Mais que provável, será depois uma descida dos valores da temperatura com uma vigorosa advecção de Norte.
Depois , divergências globais entre os modelos.
Como de costume,sempre que falam de tão largos horizontes...


----------



## AnDré (28 Ago 2008 às 09:55)

O IM lançou há instantes o alerta Amarelo para o distritos de Viana do Castelo, Braga, Porto, Vila Real, Viseu e Bragança, devido à possibilidade de trovoadas. O aviso é válido até às 22:59 do dia de hoje.





Os distritos de Évora e Portalegre mantêm o anterior alerta devido à persistência de temperaturas elevadas.


----------



## vitamos (28 Ago 2008 às 10:01)

Previsão estofex para hoje:






Apenas uma breve referência na sinopse dos acontecimentos:

SYNOPSIS
_
West-east orientated jet stream from northern British Isles to southern Scandinavia and Russia is dominated by shorts-wave troughs travelling eastward during the period. A rather intense trough will move across Scandinavia into the Baltic States. A mid-level jet curves around the troughs base providing strong QG forcing over Finland, and deepening surface is expected over central Baltic Sea. To the south, weak upper trough over Adriatic connects to the northern trough and moves eastward. Over south-western Europe, upper ridge remains. *Warm air mass spreads into Iberian Peninsula east of a cut-off low over the Atlantic.*_


www.estofex.org


----------



## algarvio1980 (28 Ago 2008 às 12:20)

Um delírio do GFS, só pode ou então um fenómeno interessante que deixava tudo em êxtase aqui no fórum

*A imagem do dia*





ai meu rico GFS vai ao médico que a doença passa


----------



## Paulo H (28 Ago 2008 às 12:27)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Um delírio do GFS, só pode ou então um fenómeno interessante que deixava tudo em êxtase aqui no fórum
> 
> *A imagem do dia*
> 
> ...



Até era engraçado! Uma depressão a SW de ar quente e húmido, outra depressão a Norte mais fria, e uma depressão térmica na peninsula com ar frio em altitude... Tudo ao molhe e fé em Deus, seria como uma tempestade do século em miniatura claro!

Decerto está a delirar, ou não.. Provavelmente acaba a depressão térmica, a outra estaciona a oeste de Portugal, perturba 2 dias e depois enche, enquanto a das ilhas britânicas deslocar-se-à para França e Alemanha! E pronto, dpx de tudo isto sobram umas gotas por cá.


----------



## Vince (28 Ago 2008 às 12:29)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Um delírio do GFS, só pode ou então um fenómeno interessante que deixava tudo em êxtase aqui no fórum
> 
> ai meu rico GFS vai ao médico que a doença passa



Acontece todos os anos em Setembro e Outubro o GFS meter depressões tropicais no fim do período da previsão, a partir das 300 horas. Próximo da Madeira então há sempre umas quantas, perguntem ao Rog que costuma segui-las com natural curiosidade e expectativa. O ano passado até houve umas saídas com uma a fazer landfall em Lisboa deixando um pequeno diluvio. 








É apenas uma curiosidade a 300 horas sem grande interesse, apenas divertido. Tal como no Inverno por vezes mete grandes nevões a partir das 300 horas.


----------



## Dan (28 Ago 2008 às 13:47)

Aqui está uma coisa interessante, a possibilidade de alguma precipitação para o final da próxima semana, mas como ainda falta tanto tempo também deve acabar em nada.


----------



## Vince (28 Ago 2008 às 14:59)

O Estofex fez um aviso especial:



> .. Spain and Portugal ...
> 
> A hot airmass covers those areas with readings of more than 20°C at 850hPa. Approaching disturbance will bring enough lift and a slight cool down to Portugal and NW Spain and this also reflects the thunderstorm spreading, increasing from SE to NW. Modest DLS (around 15m/s) and strong veering overlap with 500-locally more than 1000 J/kg MLCAPE and there will be the risk of large hail with each thunderstorm. Maximized risk should be over NW Spain/N-Portugal and a significant hail report can't be ruled out. GFS proposes rapid clustering during the night hours with enduring thunderstorm activity.


----------



## Dan (28 Ago 2008 às 16:48)

Em Espanha, toda a comunidade de Castela e Leão está em alerta amarelo por risco de trovoada e chuva forte. As províncias de Ávila, Salamanca e Zamora apresentam o nível laranja. 

http://www.aemet.es/es/eltiempo/prediccion/avisos?w=hoy&datos=img


----------



## nimboestrato (29 Ago 2008 às 02:38)

Os delírios do GFS gastaram aqui alguma tinta.Em vão.
Claro que agora , na sua última actualização tudo foi retirado.
Às vezes eles contam-nos contos em que aumentam pontos.
E   questiono-me sempre sobre  esta  exposição.
Se para 8 dias sabemos como já carregamos o sobrolho,
para quê estas particularidades a 14, 15 dias?
descredibilização ? 
E há sempre alguém que fascina perante estes delírios longínquos ,
estes cenários, nunca depois verificados.
Certo, será  este tempo incerto mais dois dias.
Disseram que as trovoadas iriam começar pelo sul.
Pois que neste 1º dia acamparam bem a norte/interior.
Amanhã (hoje) estamos todos à espera,
que tudo seja mais abrangente.Veremos.
Mas já sabemos que domingo tudo voltará anticiclónico.
E até já sabemos que lá para meados da próxima semana o calor voltará  a fugir.
Depois,bom depois, voltamos ao mesmo:-
já queremos saber aquilo que manifestamente ainda não sabemos.


----------



## Levante (29 Ago 2008 às 03:59)

eu só digo o seguinte: se esta DANA se deslocasse para SE e estivesse situada sobre o golfo da cadiz...iamos ter uma situação em muito semelhante à de 24 de Agosto do ano passado!  Só faltava mesmo a localização optima...porque a corrente de levante e o CAPE estão favoráveis (á semelhança do que acontecia o ano passado)! Humidade à superficie é o que não falta por aqui...está o típico "rabo do levante" comum aqui na região e que nem dá pra assustar ninguem, nem drizzle deixa 90% das vezes...o problema é que não há humidade nas camadas médias e, lá está, a localização da DANA não é a mais favorável. As maiores tempestades por cá pedem uma DANA a SW do capo de s vicente ou, idealmente, a S do cabo de santa maria. O jetstream desta vez falhou o tiro...


----------



## Vince (29 Ago 2008 às 09:36)

Levante disse:


> eu só digo o seguinte: se esta DANA se deslocasse para SE e estivesse situada sobre o golfo da cadiz...iamos ter uma situação em muito semelhante à de 24 de Agosto do ano passado!  Só faltava mesmo a localização optima...porque a corrente de levante e o CAPE estão favoráveis (á semelhança do que acontecia o ano passado)! Humidade à superficie é o que não falta por aqui...está o típico "rabo do levante" comum aqui na região e que nem dá pra assustar ninguem, nem drizzle deixa 90% das vezes...o problema é que não há humidade nas camadas médias e, lá está, a localização da DANA não é a mais favorável. As maiores tempestades por cá pedem uma DANA a SW do capo de s vicente ou, idealmente, a S do cabo de santa maria. O jetstream desta vez falhou o tiro...




É verdade, a mesma coisa para o litoral daqui, com esta localização só costuma dar para norte, daí que nunca me tenha entusiasmado com esta situação para tudo o que fosse a sul do Tejo. Só com elas a SW.
Hoje deverá haver boas trovoadas a norte inclusive litoral que se devem prolongar pela noite fora em especial no noroeste. O modelo Hirlam também inclui o litoral centro.

PS: Não uses a designação espanhola DANA (depresión aislada en niveles altos) que em Portugal não faz muito sentido. Na falta de uma sigla ou abreviatura oficial em português acho preferível usar o mais universal ULL em inglês que é o que usam os meteorologistas mais especializados nestas situações mesmo na Europa.


----------



## Paulo H (29 Ago 2008 às 09:37)

Concordo..

A saber a posição correcta deste DANA, já era de esperar este desenvolvimento dos acontecimentos, pois a sua posição e a movimentação ciclónica bem curvada deixou bem claro que o trajecto das nuvens (aparecimento, desenvolvimento e transporte) só poderia ser aquele, aparecendo algures no interior da extremadura espanhola/norte de andalucia, desenvolvendo-se no sistema central e fazendo-se transportar por Castilla Leon e entrando no norte de Portugal e A Coruña.

Talvez se esta DANA estivesse mais a Sul e a Oeste..


----------



## vitamos (29 Ago 2008 às 09:46)

Paulo H disse:


> Talvez se esta DANA estivesse mais a Sul e a Oeste..



ULL Paulo, ULL 

Ora espero sinceramente que hoje seja um dia mais animado para estas bandas. A avaliar pelo ocorrido ontem existe boas possibilidades de hoje ser um dia bem interessante para o Norte e Centro! Situação a acompanhar com sempre, por estas paragens!


----------



## vitamos (29 Ago 2008 às 09:53)

Mapa de alertas do IM, válidos até ás 3h de sábado:





Os alertas são amarelos para tempestade e aguaceiros localmente fortes (10 a 20 mm/h)


----------



## Levante (29 Ago 2008 às 13:42)

Vince desde já as minhas desculpas! E agradecimento pela correcção...é o q dá a grande parte da literatura sobre as condições locais ser em espanhol  ULL!!


----------



## Gerofil (29 Ago 2008 às 16:10)

*Carta de altitude (300 hPa) prevista para amanhã, 
30 de Agosto de 2008, às 00h00 (UTC) *



Copy@Right Wetter3.de

As regiões do norte e centro de Portugal Continental irão ficar, a partir desta tarde, sob a influência de um núcleo de ar frio em altitude que se vem aproximando ao noroeste da Península Ibérica e que amanhã se unirá a um extenso cavado associado a um centro de baixas pressões localizado próximo à Islândia.
O estado do tempo em Portugal Continental durante o dia de hoje irá gradualmente ficando mais instável, com o aumento de nebulosidade associada a movimentos convectivos resultante do aquecimento da superfície terrestre e pela presença de ar frio nas camadas superiores da troposfera.
As previsões indicam a possibilidade de ocorrência de aguaceiros e trovoadas dispersas, por vezes fortes e acompanhados por queda de granizo, em especial nas regiões montanhosas do Norte e Centro. O vendo soprará, em geral, moderado do quadrante sul.
Esta situação de instabilidade tenderá rapidamente a diminuir a partir das primeiras horas de amanhã.


----------

